# Sagt mal...



## Rune Roxx (28. November 2003)

...seid ihr alle schon in der Winterpause? Hier ist es verdächtig still geworden!

Nichts mehr zu hören von provokanten Radcomputerjustierern, eifrigen Gerüchtesammlern, schreibfaulen RNS-Copy&Paste-Autoren und Kilometer-Proleten... selbst unsere hochgeschätzten Mr. User des Jahres und Mr. Forumsteammanager scheinen verschollen!

Da frage ich mich doch: Winter ok... aber muss es so weit kommen? Muss das Forum temporär wegen Besuchermangels geschlossen werden?

Nein! Der Winter ist doch die Gelegenheit, neue, spannende und innovative Themen zu eröffnen oder alte unbeantwortete Fragen endlich abschließend zu klären (hab langsam mitbekommen, dass im Winter niemand trainiert). 

Ein paar Vorschläge hätte ich sogar:

- Rasiert ihr euch die Beine?
- Shimano oder Campagnolo?
- Versender ja oder nein?
- Umfrage: Gewinnt Jan Ullrich die Tour 2004?
- Wie misst man die Rahmenhöhe?
- Ist bicycles.de "gut"?
- Umfrage: Wie cool ist Rune Roxx wirklich?


Ein schönes Wochenende an alle aktiven und nicht aktiven Freunde des Straßenradsports wünscht

Rune!!


----------



## JoeCool (28. November 2003)

...du hast noch was vergessen:

Erfahrungen mit Conti-Reifen ?

oder:

Welche Laufräder ? 

   Nee, im Ernst, im Tour-Forum ist schon "etwas" mehr los...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cord (28. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *...seid ihr alle schon in der Winterpause? Hier ist es verdächtig still geworden!
> 
> Nichts mehr zu hören von provokanten Radcomputerjustierern, eifrigen Gerüchtesammlern, schreibfaulen RNS-Copy&Paste-Autoren und Kilometer-Proleten... selbst unsere hochgeschätzten Mr. User des Jahres und Mr. Forumsteammanager scheinen verschollen!
> ...



so...denn mal los...zur zeit ist das wetter hier ganz gut, deswegen mehr aufm rad als vorm rechner. jetzt zur beantwortung deiner fragen:

1) beine rasieren? nö...ich nicht
2) shimano...
3) versender? ja...
4) ne, aber er wird 2ter....hinter mir ;-)
5) rahmenhöhe? mitm gliedermassstab...
6) bicycles...bislang keine schlechten erfahrungen
7) *fg*...naja...***********

so denn....das wars von mir....vielleicht is der rest ja auf malle, fuerte oder sonst wo um sich dicke beine zu holen....

cord


----------



## Alan (28. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *... selbst unsere hochgeschätzten Mr. User des Jahres und Mr. Forumsteammanager scheinen verschollen!
> *



... der ist ja auch in Urlaub...

D


----------



## hyperdrive (29. November 2003)

also bei uns hat es heute geregnet, da bin ich mit meinem rennrad in die werkstatt gewackelt und habe ein bisschen geschraubt. deshalb habe ich es auch gar nicht nötig, diese obercoolen fragen zu beantworten  *nachhintenaufdasumgebauteradschiel*  

grüsschen patrick


----------



## Fettkloß (29. November 2003)

1. nur bis zu den knieen für 3/4 hose

2. campa

3. um gottes willen NEIIINNN!!!

4. nee

5. garnet - sowas weis man

6. nicht wirklich

7. was weis ich 

zusatz conti reifen --- schlechte


----------



## tvaellen (29. November 2003)

hier die ultimativen Antworten:
-ab und zu
-beides
-zollstock
-ja
-ja
-ja
-ziemlich, jedenfalls am Berg

  

Ich plädiere noch für: welcher Sattel ? 

Im Moment ist halt Winterpause. Wenn das Frühjahr in Sichtweite kommt, ist hier sicher wieder mehr Betrieb.

@ rune
wegen des anderen Themas (pm) werde ich mich heute vermutlich nochmal melden.

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## nkwd (29. November 2003)

bin net in der Winterpause, sondern recht eifrig am Trainieren. ok, die letzten Tage net ganz so (muß auch mal wieder was für Uni und Nebenjob machen... *grummel*)

ok, dann hau ich auch mal meine Antworten raus:
- ne (zumindest bisher net)
- Campa 4 EVR
- ja, aber Kleinzeug meist schnell mal beim Local Händler
- hoffentlich! wobei ichs net so recht glauben kann
- da frag mich besser net, sonst wird der Rahmen sicher zu klein  
- is gut, wenn auch manchmal bissel lahm mit der Auslieferung
- so cool, daß er beim nächsten RR Treffen net nötig hat, nkwd am Berg stehen zu lassen, weil er ja eh weiß, daß ers könnte und nkwd mal das Erfolgserlebnis gönnen will  

zufrieden?


----------



## Rune Roxx (29. November 2003)

Leute, Leute... das war jetzt aber nicht so gedacht, dass ihr alle Antworten auf die Klassiker aller Fragen geben sollt... sonst schließt Manitou den Thread nach seinem Urlaub sowieso mit einem freundlichen "Gab's alles schon -> Suchfunktion!".

So keep it goin'...


----------



## enweh (29. November 2003)




----------



## Kunibert (1. Dezember 2003)

... bei mir raubt die Vorbereitung auf das 2. Staatsexamen die Zeit fürs Forum und Radeln, aber ab und zu schau ich zur Entspannung hier gern mal rein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snake (1. Dezember 2003)

...habe meinen Racer schon winterfest gemacht und bike derzeit mit meinen MTB's durch die Botanik. Daher habe ich auch wenig RR-Fragen derzeit. 

Aber um auf Deine letzte Frage 


> Wie cool ist Rune Roxx wirklich?


 zurückzukommen, hm, keine Ahnung, jedenfalls cool genug, um ein  von mir zu bekommen!


----------



## Rune Roxx (5. Dezember 2003)

Hätte da ein kleines Spiel zum Zeitvertreib für alle wintersmüden Ausdauersportler:

Wer schafft zehn Minuten auf dem imaginären Stuhl?

Das wäre schon mal eine gute Voraussetzung um beim nächsten RR-Treffen ganz vorne dabei zu sein Ihr habt viel Zeit zum üben...

Und so geht's:

An eine Wand hocken, Knie und Hüftgelenk im 90° Winkel - eben so, als würdet ihr auf einem Stuhl sitzen. Nur... da ist nichts...


----------



## Tourenfahrer (6. Dezember 2003)

Ich mache im Herbst auf jeden Fall ne Rennradpause, da überall Kastanien, Eicheln und was sonst noch so unter Blättern liegen kann, darauf warten, die dünnen Reifen zu ruinieren. Da ist mir mein MTB lieber, weil mit fast Garantie, zu Hause anzukommen. Im Winter aber, wenn alles Zeug durch Regen weggewaschen ist und man wieder saubere Strassen unter den Rädern hat, nehme ich lieber mein RR. Ich klamottiere mich passend ein und schon sind die Strecken ähnlich ausgiebig wie im Sommer. Nur regnen darf es nicht. Da ich nie für Rennen trainiere, ändere ich nicht mal mein Fahrverhalten. Immer schön mein gleichmäßiges Tempo (30-er Durchschnitt) bei 130-175-er Puls. Ist die Regenphase zu lange, mache ich im Studio Spinning mit, um nicht zu sehr "abzubauen".


----------



## Rune Roxx (6. Dezember 2003)

Na ja, heute bei 6° und Nieselregen losgefahren (wo ich die Motivation her nehme, weiß ich selbst nicht). Nach etwa einer halben Stunde hat es dann *richtig* geregnet. Natürlich bei Gegenwind. Nach ner guten Stunde haben die Regenschuhe aufgegeben. Weitere 30 Minuten später hat es die Nässe unter die Regenjacke geschafft. Nach zwei Stunden war mir langsam kalt und ich wollte heim...

Was soll ich sagen... klasse war's!! Held hat überlebt, Schweinehund ist tot. Everything's fine...

Was mich aber bei meiner Motivation am meisten wundert: direkt nach dem Training (noch in den nassen Sachen) hab ich mein Rennrad *komplett* mit Tiptop-Reiniger eingesprüht und geputzt. Und weil ich gerade dabei war, hat mein MTB auch noch die jährliche Pflege bekommen. 

Alles im Regen natürlich...

Jetzt kann der Nikolaus kommen!


----------



## tvaellen (6. Dezember 2003)

Am Dienstag ist Schluß mit Faulenzen 
Dann habe ich eine Woche lang keine Antibiotika mehr eingenommen. Die Nase ist inzwischen auf wieder fit.

Werde aber erst mal nur "klein" mit flachen 25-30 km Strecken anfangen und den Warnton des Pulsmessers auf 140 einstellen. Wenn das ohne Probleme funktioniert, werde ich am Wochenende wieder etwas mehr fahren und mich auch in etwas höhere Pulsbereiche trauen.

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## Rune Roxx (6. Dezember 2003)

Na, dann mal viel Spaß bei den ersten *richtig kalten* Touren!! 

Ich muss mich momentan leider auf Touren am Wochenende beschränken (Praktikum), bin aber dafür fleißig dabei meine Kraftausdauer im "häuslichen Fitnesscenter" zu verbessern...


So, mal noch was zum Träumen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tourenfahrer (7. Dezember 2003)

Danke für das Bild. Das edelste vom Edlen auf so wenig Quadratzentimetern! Echte Boraräder schmücken so einen TCR-Carbonrahmen ungemein. Aber als Winterrad? Hol Dir dafür lieber ein Sora-Teil! Warum hast Du eigentlich ein derart teures Rad? Bist Du ein Profi, oder "hast Du es einfach"?


----------



## Rune Roxx (7. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tourenfahrer _
> *Danke für das Bild. Das edelste vom Edlen auf so wenig Quadratzentimetern! Echte Boraräder schmücken so einen TCR-Carbonrahmen ungemein. Aber als Winterrad? Hol Dir dafür lieber ein Sora-Teil! Warum hast Du eigentlich ein derart teures Rad? Bist Du ein Profi, oder "hast Du es einfach"? *



Das war (leider) nicht mein Rad. Ich fahre ein +/- ganz normales Giant (TCR Team, Giant Aero Vollcarbon, Dura Ace 9x2, Ksyrium SSC, Ritchey WCS, 3TTT, Tune, MTB-Pedale). Ich häng' dir mal ein Foto an.

Und Profi? Nun... Eisdielenprofi vielleicht!! (im Eiskugelnvernichten hab ich sogar tvaellen souverän geschlagen!!)

Zum Thema Winterrad: Ich wollte mir dieses Jahr erstmals eins aufbauen, aber mittlerweile liege ich da mit Manitou auf einer Linie, dass ein Rad einfach gefahren werden muss, bis es "fertig" ist. Danach kommt ein neues. Und wenn mein Rad das bisschen Matsch nicht abkann, weiß ich auch nicht. Besseres Material war leider nicht aufzutreiben.

Ich mache mir im Allgemeinen heute sehr viel weniger Gedanken über Material, Image, Pflege, etc. als früher. Ich fahre meine Räder einfach...


----------



## tobeer (7. Dezember 2003)

Hi Rune,
die Pedale sehen aber nicht nach MTB aus.


----------



## Rune Roxx (7. Dezember 2003)

Bis 2003 wurde das "PDA 515 SPD Sportpedal" bei Paul Lange als MTB- und Reiserad-Pedal geführt. Seit neuestem gilt es (wie ich eben erst verblüfft festgestellt habe) tatsächlich als Rennradpedal.

Ein *echtes* MTB-Pedal ist es nicht, da der Einstieg nur einseitig möglich ist. Ein *echtes* RR-Pedal aber auch nicht, weil als Klickmechanismus Shimanos SPD-System verwendet wird. Die Auflagefläche ist geringer; dafür kannst du mit den Schuhen auch vernünftig laufen und brauchst für RR und MTB-Race nur *ein* paar Schuhe.

Das Gewicht ist mit 338g etwa 50g schwerer als SPD-SL (Dura Ace).

Bei mir steht aber (wie neulich gepostet) zu Weihnachten ein Systemwechsel an, weil meine Schuhe komplett runtergeritten sind (Platten und Schuh). Die Pedallager laufen nach 7000 km auch nicht mehr ganz einwandfrei.

Würde das System dennoch weiterhin jedem Freizeitfahrer ans Herz legen; der Kraftverlust ist bei den meisten Hobbysportlern unbedeutend (hab mal irgendwo einen Vergleich gesehen) und die Möglichkeit ein paar Schritte vernünftig gehen zu können, dürfte den kleinen Nachteil ausgleichen


----------



## Rune Roxx (7. Dezember 2003)

Ein Vergleich:


----------



## Rune Roxx (7. Dezember 2003)

Strahlend blauer Himmel, angenehme Temperaturen >0° und zusätzliche Motivation durch ein blitzblank geputztes Rennrad haben mich heute angespornt, meine übliche Sonntagsrunde ein klein wenig auszudehnen. 

Als dann noch der Wind von der richtigen Seite kam (spät...) und ich zügig mit 53:12 über die Landstraße gerollt bin, hätte ich vor Glück schreien können...

Einen kleinen Anstieg (NKWD dürfte den noch kennen - zwischen Oberkirch und Waldulm) habe ich auch eingebaut und konnte mich somit endlich mal wieder vollends austoben.

Ein 150km-Wochenende - trotz strömendem Regen am Samstag - ist doch schon mal ganz ok. Und mit dem Dirtbike hab ich auch noch ein wenig gespielt...

Hoffe, ihr hattet heute einen ähnlich schönen Radsportsonntag!!


----------



## :mr:80%: (7. Dezember 2003)

...war zumindest ein super sonntag...mit schnee und trockener strasse;-)

was meinst du denn zu speedplays? sind zwar zum laufen ähnlich bescheiden, aber ich bin von look gewechselt und fahrgefühl (sowie gewicht von 200g;-) sind klasse.

einen schönen gruss aus der kälte

tobias.


----------



## Rune Roxx (7. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von :mr:80%: _
> [Bwas meinst du denn zu speedplays? sind zwar zum laufen ähnlich bescheiden, aber ich bin von look gewechselt und fahrgefühl (sowie gewicht von 200g;-) sind klasse. [/B]



Laufen wird mit allen Systemen ähnlich schwierig sein, aber das ist mir jetzt auch egal (...). 

Ich geh Anfang der Woche mal in den Shop und schau mir die Systeme an. 200 Gramm ist natürlich ein Wort. Aber das Gewicht kommt bei den Pedalen m. E. ganz klar nach Lagerqualität, Ruhe (kein Knarzen & Quietschen) und Kraftübertragung. Und da scheint Shimano mit dem SPD-SL schon ein Volltreffer gelungen zu sein... lasse mich aber gerne noch vom Gegenteil überzeugen!

Was hast du denn für dein Pedal bezahlt (die 200g Version ist vermutlich das Top-Modell!?)?


----------



## Tourenfahrer (8. Dezember 2003)

Und auch das ist ein Megarad!  Und ich mache das mit dem "Fertigfahren" genauso.  Und bei den Pedalen muss man auf jeden Fall eher nach Lagerqualität gucken, kaufe gerade das Zweite Mal billig ein, statt das ich gleich ein bischen Mehr ausgeben hätte. Tolles MTB, aber Quitschen und Knacken, trotz strammer Einstellung und Fettpackung. Eklig! Fahrspass minus 10!


----------



## :mr:80%: (8. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *
> 
> Laufen wird mit allen Systemen ähnlich schwierig sein, aber das ist mir jetzt auch egal (...).
> ...



hi rune,

das mit dem laufen war eher ein scherz 
nach bisher 4000k ist es (noch?) schön ruhig - das fahrgefühl ist um längen besser als das der meiner meinung nach recht undefinierten looks. 
der verdrehwinkel ist auch ungemein höher (gut für knieprobl....)
schau mal hier .die x2 kosten um die 165,- , wenn du es leichter haben "musst" gibts die titanversion oder aber/auch austauschbare teile...dann schweben sie wirklich...
schönen gruss

tobias.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## :mr:80%: (8. Dezember 2003)

schaun dann so aus:


----------



## Principia (8. Dezember 2003)

@benjamin

ich würde dir eher zur zero version mit einstellbarem winkel raten  wiegen auch nur 206 gramm in der edelstahl-achsen-version. von aussen abschmierbar.

Fixed or float, your choice. 
Dual-sided for easy, no-look engagement. 
Choice of fixed or limited float that can be precisely micro-adjusted anywhere within a 0-15 degree range using inward rotation and outward rotation limit screws. 
11.5 mm stack height for optimal power transfer (8.5 mm on 4-hole mounting). 
Unbeatable cornering clearance: Stainless - 37 degrees; Titanium - 39 degrees. 
Phenomenal light weight: 
Stainless pedals per pair - 206g 
Titanium pedals per pair -164g 
Zero cleats per pair - 105g 
Large contact area, extremely stable cleat-to-shoe connection. 
Compatible with virtually all 3-hole and 4-hole shoe mountings. 
Standard step-in, turn-out entry and release. 
Built-in grease port for easy bearing lubrication. 
Two precision cartridge and one needle bearing per pedal. 
Rust-proof stainless steel and titanium spindles. 
True locking mechanism - engagement security is independent of spring tension. 






http://www.speedplay.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=home.zero


----------



## Dr.Dos (8. Dezember 2003)

Laufen ist was für Muschis und CX'er. Also, Maul halten


----------



## Rune Roxx (8. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dr.Dos _
> *Laufen ist was für Muschis und CX'er. Also, Maul halten   *



Freundlich, bestimmt und absolut treffsicher... wie immer

Welcome back 


@Geschwindikeitsspieler:

Ich sehe die geringe Auflagefläche als Problem an. Habe Zweifel dass die 50-100 Gramm Gewichtsersparnis den Effizienzverlust der schlechteren Fuß-Pedal-Verbindung ausgleichen kann...

Und so wirklich preisgünstig sind die Teile auch nicht...


----------



## Principia (9. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *
> 
> Freundlich, bestimmt und absolut treffsicher... wie immer
> ...



dann schau dir mal die pedalplatten genauer an. du hast mit den speedplays eine größere auflagefläche als bei shimano 

http://www.speedplay.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=home.platform


----------



## Rune Roxx (9. Dezember 2003)

Heute im Shop begutachtet. 

Preis Titan 180 EUR (das IST günstig, oder!? Falls ich also jemand welche besorgen soll...).
Preis Dura Ace 195 EUR (das wäre dann ein Fall für einen Internetkauf -> 125).

Jeweils mit Schuhplatten.

Nur so wirklich gute Schuhe habe ich bisher nicht gefunden... dafür ein rel. preiswertes Modell für ca. 100 von Northwave (fährt mein Händler selbst).

Im Prinzip sind 180 EUR für Pedale ja schon absoluter Irrsinn...


----------



## :mr:80%: (9. Dezember 2003)

...da hast du recht. habe mir letztens die nike poggio 1 als super ausgelaufenes auslaufmodell (ist ja nun schon 2 jahre her) besorgt.
sind recht günstig gewesen (89,- bei rose) und meiner meinung nach klasse.
davor hatte ich die carbon-northwaves für das doppelte-meiner (natürlich
sehr subjektiven) meinung nach waren die aber nicht besser...
gruss

tobias.


----------



## Rune Roxx (9. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von :mr:80%: _
> *...da hast du recht. habe mir letztens die nike poggio 1 als super ausgelaufenes auslaufmodell (ist ja nun schon 2 jahre her) besorgt.
> sind recht günstig gewesen (89,- bei rose) und meiner meinung nach klasse.
> davor hatte ich die carbon-northwaves für das doppelte-meiner (natürlich
> ...



Wegen der Größe: in den NW hatte ich 43,5 - passen die dann auch bei Nike? Der Schuh gefällt mir nämlich ausgesprochen gut... Du müsstest dich ja jetzt auskennen


----------



## Principia (9. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *Nur so wirklich gute Schuhe habe ich bisher nicht gefunden... dafür ein rel. preiswertes Modell für ca. 100 von Northwave (fährt mein Händler selbst).
> *



vielleicht die ? http://www.bike-discount.de/www/meh...=161&Kategorie1=&Hersteller=53&ArtikelID=4373


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## :mr:80%: (9. Dezember 2003)

...die nike sind einfach zu handeln, da stehen cm - angaben drin. ich z.b. habe in strassenschuhen 10 (zum vgl.), in den nikes 30cm/US12/EURO 46. die fallen extrem klein aus, die nw in gegensatz sind "nur" 45 
wenn du noch irgendwo ein super angebot bekommst, kannst du mir ja eine PM schreiben, ich würd mir dann auch noch ein paar sichern.
grüsse

tobias.


----------



## Rune Roxx (9. Dezember 2003)

Mein monentaner Favorit wäre das hier:







Den Schuh hatte ich heute an:






Gleiche Marke, gleicher Aufbau... da müsste dann auch die Passform stimmen. Preis ist im Rahmen. Leider bei Rose nicht lieferbar; werde mich wohl doch noch mal hier in Achern umschauen. Wobei ich jetzt doch wieder das Problem mit den Pedalen bekomme... was für "Interfaces" brauche ich denn für den Schuh, wenn ich Speedplay fahren möchte? Look, Time oder Shimano?

Damn, langsam glaube ich, ich bin einfach zu blöd um ein paar Pedale zu kaufen. Es gibt einfach zu viel...


----------



## Rune Roxx (9. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von :mr:80%: _
> *wenn du noch irgendwo ein super angebot bekommst, kannst du mir ja eine PM schreiben, ich würd mir dann auch noch ein paar sichern. *



Meinst du jetzt Schuhe oder Pedale?


----------



## Rune Roxx (9. Dezember 2003)

Look-Norm. Hab's selbst gefunden.


----------



## tvaellen (10. Dezember 2003)

Ich finde den hier interessant:






Adidas Adistar Road 2k Schwarz. Das Top Modell von Adidas aus dem Jahr 2002 mit kevlarfaserverstärkter Außensohle (TdF tested  ; gibt es auch - wenn man`s braucht  - in T-Com lila). Kostet es im Moment bei H&S statt 150 Eur nur 79  . Adidas Schuhe sind allerdings traditionell relativ breit geschnitten.

Zu den NW:
Weisse Schuhe find ich -ausser beim Tennis- irgendwie komisch 
Ausserdem macht es viel Aufwand, wenn sie halbwegs sauber aussehen sollen.

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## :mr:80%: (10. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *
> 
> Meinst du jetzt Schuhe oder Pedale? *



...ich dachte, du wolltest poggios-missverständniss.
die northwave, die ich habe heissen new team carb, waren aber vor 2 jahren in kopenhagen vergleichbar 200,- teuer...aber da ist halt alles teuer und ich hab da gewohnt. ist ein guter schuh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (10. Dezember 2003)

> Weisse Schuhe find ich -ausser beim Tennis- irgendwie komisch



weisse schuhe waren schon immer (und erst recht im radsport) der absolute megaknaller !!! Was meinst du warum die schönen Frauen am straßenrand stehen und jubeln und die noch schöneren frauen bei der siegerehrung am liebsten die gewinner küssen die weisse schuhe anhaben !!!??? mach dir mal gedanken drüber 
braungebrannt in weißen radklamotten (auch schuhe!!) auf einem schwarzen colnago die promenade entlangradeln - es gibt nix was frauen mehr anmacht


----------



## tvaellen (10. Dezember 2003)

@ fettkloß
Danke für den Tip, aber ich bin schon verheiratet 
Hat auch ohne weiße Schuhe geklappt 

Gruss
Tv


----------



## Dr.Dos (10. Dezember 2003)

Als alter ober-über-Shimano-Vasalle möchte ich das ergiebige Thema nicht ohne Hinweis auf das neue Topmodell von Shimano SH-R215 an mir vorbei ziehen lassen. Die Qualität wird, wie üblich bei den 2xx'ern, hervorragend sein. Ich fahre nun insgesamt 3 verschiedene RR Modelle (und ein paar fürsMTB) parallel. Das erste hat bereits 7 Saisons hinter sich, mit Sturm, Wasser und allem was dazu gehört.

Mir jedenfalls hat es auf der Messe in F'hafen die Freudentränen in die Augen getrieben. Mehr zu diesem unglaublichen Modell *hier*.








Go Shimano (ähhh, FAHR SHIMANO) or die


----------



## br4bus (10. Dezember 2003)

Ich brauch auch mal ein paar neue Schuhe und Pedalos. Wo gibt es im Mom schöne Schuhe im Angebot. Bicycles hatte den Frosco mit Kabohnsohle auf 69 nur die sind alle ausverkauft . Habt ihr zufällig irgendwo ein Angebot jesehen ?

*EDIT* Für Straße natüllich!


----------



## JoeCool (10. Dezember 2003)

Nike Poggio I in blau und grün 99  hier: http://www.sportbike-rose.de/

Hier gibts auch ein paar Schöne: http://www.bike-discount.de


----------



## cluso (11. Dezember 2003)

Servus,

habe den Thread gerade über die Suchfunktion gefunden.

Ich wollte jetzt auch meine Erfahrungen, Meinungen usw. zu
Speedplay kundtun, falls es schon jemand gemacht hat sorry:

Ich fahr die Teile (sowohl RR als auch MTB) seit guten 4 Jahren.
Die Lagerung ist 1a. Die Standfestigkeit mit festen Sohlen ist auch recht gut. Die Kniefreiheit ist gigantisch, ist aber zunächst etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig (ca. 100km lang).


Was die Schmutzempfindlichkeit betrifft (besonders MTB), kurz den Dreck ausklopfen, einklicken fertig...


Was ein wenig störend ist, ist das einklicken (beim RR), aber vielleicht muß ich mal wieder putzen und
schmieren 



Gruß

Alex


----------



## Rune Roxx (11. Dezember 2003)

Ich hab meiner Mum erzählt, dass ein Pedal 185 EUR kosten kann (sie würde es mir schenken). 

Sie: "Ha ja, ist's das wert?"
Ich: "Tyler Hamilton ist damit auf einen vorderen Platz bei der Tour gefahren"
Sie: - und damit liegt sie *exakt* auf meiner Linie "das lag vermutlich eher an ihm, als am Pedal"
Ich: "Ja, klar!"
Sie: "Und, willst du's haben?"

Das finde ich cool von meiner Mutter... aber damit bin ich wahrscheinlich dann auch der letzte, der das dekadent findet (und dabei macht sie nicht mal Radsport!)...


----------



## br4bus (11. Dezember 2003)

Ich hasse solche Bonzen wie dich


----------



## Rune Roxx (11. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von br4bus _
> *Ich hasse solche Bonzen wie dich  *



Wenn du genauer hingeschaut hättest, wäre dir evtl. aufgefallen, dass ich Pedale für den Preis _dekadent_ finde. 

Meine Pedale am Dirtbike haben 40 EUR gekostet und die müssen *deutlich* mehr einstecken als jedes RR-Pedal - und halten auch. Deswegen werden meine neuen Pedale definitiv im zweistelligen EUR-Bereich liegen.

Ich gebe gerne Geld für Radsport aus (das hat dann nichts mit Bonsen zu tun), aber es muss in vernünftiger Relation zum Gegenwert stehen. Und bei Pedalen kann ich beim besten Willen keinen Mehrwert erkennen, wenn die Teile 100 EUR mehr kosten.

Für Leichtbau und so Späße bin ich schon zu alt


----------



## :mr:80%: (11. Dezember 2003)

hey rune...bleib entspannt. ich denke nicht, das er es ernst gemeint hat-immerhin steht ja ein :smile: dahinter.
aber mit den preisen hast du schon recht. pedale sind ja ein verschleissartikel...und 180;- sind einfach wahnsinnig viel geld.
das deine mutter dafür verständniss aufbringt ist schon klasse...ich kenn das von meinen eltern, wirklich verständlich ist das ja für aussenstehende nicht, das man genau "sowas" jetzt braucht. wenn du sie dir schenken lässt, solltest du dich auch richtig freuen können - und auf kommentare pfeiffen.
liegt also an dir, ob du das für dich ok findest...aber es ist ja nur einmal weihnachten...und das leben ist schon schwierig genug, oder?
gruss

tobias.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (20. Dezember 2003)

ENDLICH mal wieder ein vernünftiger Radsonntag (und das am Samstag)... mit allem, was dazu gehört. Seit gut 24 Stunden bin ich mit meinem Praktikum fertig, für meine 20 Seiten Studienarbeit habe ich noch drei Wochen Zeit und gestern Abend wurde es nicht allzu spät. Optimale Voraussetzungen für eine kleine entspannte Rennradtour also...

Doch es kommt ja alles anders. Halb zehn wach, mein (auch ca. 24 Stunden altes) vom Forum empfohlenes neues Telefon angeschaltet, die Post von gestern Nacht (zB "Hi mein Süßer..." -> meint die mich!?) abgerufen und da klingelt's auch schon... 

Und weil meines Kollegs' Rennrad mit meines Kollegs' Papa unterwegs war, haben wir uns halt auf ne MTB-Runde geeinigt.

Also MTB runter von der Rolle, nach ca. 15 Minuten tatsächlich den 25,8 Zoll Slick von der Felge bekommen, wie durch ein Wunder den MTB-Reifen gleich beim ersten Mal richtig aufgezogen und ab dafür.

Klasse Wetter um 10° und optimales Kampfgewicht (weil ich keine Zeit für Frühstück hatte) boten die passenden Rahmenbedingungen. Also... hoch auf den Hügel. Äh, fast. Einmal mehr durfte ich die tolle Polar S720i Qualität bewundern -> Totalausfall. Reboot und... Hügelsturm die Zweite. 

Jedesmal wenn wir in der Besetzung fahren gehen, funktioniert irgendwas nicht. Und weil ich niemand bin, der gerne mit Traditionen bricht, habe ich also meinen S720i beigesteuert. Dachte ich. Das Ritzelpaket meines Begleiters gab dann auch an der ersten Steigung lautstark den Verschleiß einer ganzen Saison zurück (Kette lief durch), aber wir sind außer herzlich ja auch hart und der Hügel wartete ja noch immer.

Ein paar Kilometer und ausreichend Höhenmeter später dann die Schauenburg (@Oberkirch), danach ein ca. 5 Kilometer langer Singletrail (!) und dann geht's bis zur Abfahrt (in der kurzen Runde) eigentlich nur noch eine Asphaltstraße hoch.

"Eigentlich". Nun, für sowas unser versnobter Bub ja seinen LOCKOUT-Hebel... als ich gerade so richtig schön in Fahrt gekommen bin hat meine SID ein ganz und gar nicht schönes Geräusch gemacht ("krchchchschschzzzzz"). Dann war Schluss mit Lockout. Und auch mit Zugstufe. Und mit geradem Gabellauf... 

Nach ca. 14 Monaten und 1500 km (davon ca. 1200 auf Straße / Waldwegen) gibt die 800 EUR Gabel auf! 1. hoffe ich, dass das "nur" die Führungsbuchsen sind und 2. gehe ich jetzt mal davon aus, dass das auf Garantie ersetzt wird. Sonst läuft hier bald jemand Amok wie GameBoy-Figuren-zum-Abschießen.

Auf die Abfahrt habe ich mich trotzdem getraut (blöd, ich weiß) - allerdings hatte ich ein etwas ungutes Gefühl, weil mich die gleiche Abfahrt bei der Jungfernfahrt mit eben diesem MTB schon mal in die Notaufnahme befördert hat...

Ok, wir sind wieder heil in Kappelrodeck angekommen (findet es eigentlich außer mir noch jemand extrem männlich mit kaputter Gabel +70km/h zu fahren?). 

Und weil ich ja durch und durch Profi bin (ähm...) hab ich mein Cube in den Keller gebracht, mein Giant rausgeholt und hab meinem Freund noch nach Hause begleitet. Ca. 20km... Wirklich lustig dabei war eigentlich nur, als ich ein junges Pärchen im Windschatten verfolgt habe (im Auto): Sie dreht sich um, Blick wie "das-geht-doch-gar-nicht" ich nicke freundlich und gebe mir Mühe gelangweilt auszusehen (@52 km/h und 185er Puls). Er dreht sich um, ich schau ihn an wie Cippolini im Sprint, er - voll die Krise - dreht sich um und ich hab mich zurückfallen lassen und hab nur noch gelacht...

Weil ich schon mal unterwegs war, hab ich noch ne kleine Runde dran gehängt (den Bühl-/Freistett-Teil unseres letzten RR-Treffens andersrum) und bin so insgesamt auf über 5 Stunden radeln gekommen. Mein fehlendes Frühstück hat sich zwischendurch auch nicht wirklich bemerkbar gemacht (was mir beweist, dass ich einfach zu dick bin *g*) und mein Rennrad ist auch heil geblieben.

Ein paar Fotos gibt's vielleicht später auch noch.


----------



## Rune Roxx (22. Dezember 2003)

Um noch mal auf das Pedalthema zurück zu kommen:

Hab eben die Bike durchgeblättert und bin auf Crank Brothers' Egg Beater gestoßen.

Leicht, schmutzresistent und viel kosten tut's auch nicht... 

ZB Egg Beater S: 266 Gramm / Paar für 89 EUR...

Bis jetzt habe ich noch keine Nachteile gefunden... die kann man sogar mit vernünftigen Schuhen fahren.


----------



## Rune Roxx (22. Dezember 2003)

Hier noch die versprochenen Bilder der Samstagsrunde:

Bild 1 zeigt, dass ich durchaus mal mit Freeridern unterwegs bin...







Bild zwei zeigt Kappelrodeck (im Hintergrund, das vorne ist Kappelrodeck-Waldulm) - die, die nicht beim Forumtreffen dabei waren, ahnen vielleicht, warum sich mein Revier so hervorragend für Radsport eignet...






Nein, ich bin nicht dick. Das Trikot ist gefüttert:






Blick von der Schauenburg auf Oberkirch (da sind wir beim letzten Treffen auch durch...):






Eine Kulisse wie in Herr der... Laufräder!?


----------



## Rune Roxx (22. Dezember 2003)

Detail von Bild 4: Auch beim MTB... wo liegt die Kette??


----------



## :mr:80%: (22. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *Um noch mal auf das Pedalthema zurück zu kommen:
> 
> Hab eben die Bike durchgeblättert und bin auf Crank Brothers' Egg Beater gestoßen.
> ...




hi rune,

das hab ich mir auch mal gedacht, aber von den schneebesten kann ich nur abraten. ich habe meine damals für 50,- dollar aus us importiert und fand den preis gut. nach spätestens 1000km ist aber die schraube gebrochen, mit denen der besen fixiert ist. das hiess: ausbohren und neue montieren-was meiner meinung nach bei einem pedal in der preisklasse nicht passieren darf, oder?
am mtb bleibt es nun dran, dafür ist es super-am berg ist mir am rr aber speedplay oder auch look deutlich lieber-es klinkt nicht so schnell aus...
schönen gruss

tobias.


----------



## Dr.Dos (22. Dezember 2003)

Nur so am Rande: habe im schönen Gengenbach studiert, gewohnt habe ich in Bermersbach, genau 50 Häuser groß. Vermisse die Weinberge - sehr. Vielleicht verschlägts mich noch mal dort hin.


Edit: sehe gerade die Flaschen vom Kimmig. Gibt's eigentliche den schönen Wolfgang noch, die alte Hupfdohle.


----------



## Dr.Dos (22. Dezember 2003)

Und zum Schuhdingsda: die Vorschau auf's nächste TOUR Heft mit entsprechendem Test zeigt die göttlichen SH-R 215. Leckerschmatzsabber


----------



## RobBj123 (22. Dezember 2003)

Noch was zum Schuhthema: Fahre bisher die M210 am MTB und RR und hab mir jetzt R150, also das Vergleichbare Rennradmodell bei H&S bestellt. Meiner Meinung zwei super Schuhe... Und für 99,- erst recht. 

PS: Scheint ne nette Gegend da zum Radfahren zu sein ;-)


----------



## tobeer (22. Dezember 2003)

Hi Rune,
mit deinen Berichten kannst du einen ja voll neidisch machen. Da hilft nur eins, fahr in Zukunft noch einen Kilometer für jeden, der nicht an so einem Tag aufs Bike kommt und dann kommst du nicht mehr dazu unsereins, mit solch guten Tourenbeschreibungen zu ärgern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manitou (23. Dezember 2003)

Hi Rune, 
dein Bericht ist wie immer "Top Deluxe"!! Bist halt schon irgendwie der "Brägel" des IBC! Weiter so!!
Peldal technisch kann ich nur Time (Atac) empfehlen. Leider etwas schwer, aber vielleicht hilft es dir ja dadurch das kleine Ketteblatt wieder zu entdecken!!!

Manitou


----------



## Rune Roxx (24. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dr.Dos _
> *Nur so am Rande: habe im schönen Gengenbach studiert, gewohnt habe ich in Bermersbach, genau 50 Häuser groß. Vermisse die Weinberge - sehr. Vielleicht verschlägts mich noch mal dort hin.*



Gengenbach ist auch ein schönes Städtchen... bist du aus dem Badischen oder war's nur der acht-Semester-Zwischenstopp auf dem Weg nach oben? 

Nächstes Jahr gibt's sicher wieder ein Forumstreffen im Raum OG...



> _Original geschrieben von Dr.Dos _
> *Edit: sehe gerade die Flaschen vom Kimmig. Gibt's eigentliche den schönen Wolfgang noch, die alte Hupfdohle.   *



Nein, der Laden gehört mittlerweile Hermann (heißt jetzt auch "Radsportgalerie Kimmig, Inh. Hermann Brun")...



---------------



> dein Bericht ist wie immer "Top Deluxe"!!





> solch guten Tourenbeschreibungen...



Dank euch!


----------



## Rune Roxx (24. Dezember 2003)

Hey Rennradler,

ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest!!

-> Lustig, besinnlich, geschenkereich, familiär, mit anschließendem Ausgehen, christlich, geruhsam, ... wie immer ihr es euch vorstellt!!


Wem das Warten aufs Christkind zu lange wird, kann sich ja mal noch (m)eine kleine Weihnachtsgeschichte anschauen


----------



## Blackness (26. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *
> 
> Dank euch! *



Ein Forumstreffen im Raum OG? Da schau ich dann glatt vorbei. Meine ganze Verwandschaft kommt aus der Gegend. Im Sommer hab ich sozusagen ein Trainingslager bei meiner Oma eingelegt. Krönung war eine 205 KM Tour durch die Weinberge. Eine der schönsten Touren die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin.


----------



## Rune Roxx (27. Dezember 2003)

Die Planungen für das nächste Treffen im Schwarzwald stecken noch in den Kinderschuhen (momentan sind die Höhenlagen bei uns ohnehin besser mit Ski und Snowboard zu befahren), aber es ist beschlossene Sache, dass wir 2004 noch einmal meine Hügel abfahren (Bilder der ersten 2,5 Treffen sind übrigens auch in meiner Gallerie)...

Termin wird voraussichtlich im April sein, da ich Mai/Juni für meine Diplomarbeit reserviert habe - danach geht's direkt weiter mit dem Lernen für die Diplomprüfungen


@Harter Kern der Forumstreffler:
Wo wir jetzt schon dabei sind... April???


----------



## Madze (27. Dezember 2003)

Sag mal Rune kann´s sein dass ich Dich im September in meinem Bike-Revier bei Oberstaufen(Allgäu) mal gesehen habe?
Singletrail vom steinernen Tor zur Grenzhütte!

Gruß vom 0,095 Tonner Madze:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (27. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Madze _
> *Sag mal Rune kann´s sein dass ich Dich im September in meinem Bike-Revier bei Oberstaufen(Allgäu) mal gesehen habe?*



Nein... ich hab's dieses Jahr leider wieder nicht ins Allgäu geschafft...

Aber find ich ja witzig, dass ich schon irgendwo in Bayern vermutet werde... mit wem hast du mich denn verwechselt? War er schnell? 

, Rune


----------



## Principia (27. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *War er schnell? *



er fuhr auf dem großen blatt den 18%igen anstieg rauf 

frohe weihnachten gehabt zu haben 

gruzz michael


----------



## Madze (27. Dezember 2003)

Aber find ich ja witzig, dass ich schon irgendwo in Bayern vermutet werde... mit wem hast du mich denn verwechselt? War er schnell? 

Natürlich war er schnell, aber wahrscheinlich hab ich ein paar Halloos gehabt weil´s so anstrengend war .Aber Forumsmitglieder trifft man ja auch haufenweise am Gardasee!


----------



## Lupi (27. Dezember 2003)

Vielen Dank Rune für Deine tollen Geschichten, sind nett zu lesen.

Und schöne Bilder, ich hoffe weitere Storys und Tourberichte werden folgen.


----------



## Rune Roxx (27. Dezember 2003)

Die verlinkten Bilder funktionieren leider nicht mehr, da ich gerade meine Gallerie in verschiedene Alben unterteilt habe. Ist mir zu unübersichtlich geworden...


----------



## Rune Roxx (27. Dezember 2003)

Die Bilder der oben beschriebenen Tour sind jetzt hier.

Zur Gallerie allgemein kommt man hier.

Sorry.


----------



## Herr.Bert (28. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *
> 
> Nein... ich hab's dieses Jahr leider wieder nicht ins Allgäu geschafft...
> ...




Bist Du eigentlich der Forumsclown? Selten jemanden gesehen, der sich selbst so penetrant über den grünen Klee lobt.


----------



## Madze (28. Dezember 2003)

Hallo HerrBärt, da Du ja schon soo lange Mitglied bist im Forum hast Du sicher reichhaltige  Erfahrung wer sich lobt und wer nicht!
Oder wer mal mit Augenzwinkern schreibt hugh!!!


----------



## Rune Roxx (31. Dezember 2003)

2003 ist in wenigen Stunden Geschichte... Zeit, Bilanz zu ziehen.

8610 km, davon 7090 mit dem Rennrad. Der Rest verteilt sich auf MTB, BMX und Dirtbike (letztere jeweils so... 20-30). Damit habe ich meine Leistung von exakt 4000km vom letzten Jahr mehr als verdoppelt. Dazu gerade im Frühjahr massives Inlinetraining, im Sommer schwimmen und jetzt im Winter regelmäßig Laufen... ganz unsportlich fühle ich mich heute nicht.

Was bleibt wirklich? Woran erinnere ich mich auch noch einige tausend Kilometer später? Was waren die interessanten Szenen 2003?

- Unsere drei ("zweieinhalb") Forumstreffen... war superklasse, sehr interessant und ich freue mich schon auf die gemeinsamen Ausfahrten 2004!

- Mein Giant TCR... ich habe das Rad erst seit Februar! Hab mich auf Anhieb verliebt... und es ist für mich noch immer perfekt! Habe noch immer kein Rad gefunden, gegen das ich es tauschen würde. Außer gegen ein neueres TCR vielleicht irgendwann mal.............

- Meine 135km / 1500 hm / 28,5 Schnitt Runde mit Ralf als Vorbereitung für unser RR-Treffen im Schwarzwald. Heiß, schnell und genial. Ralf war seither nicht wieder mit mir fahren...

- Dank eines Bikes habe ich im vierten Semester endlich "meine" Stadt kennen gelernt. Wenn man auch auf 20" viel Spaß hat, kommt man ganz schön in der City rum...

- Bad Wildbad Marathon, die (für mich) zweite: Auch wenn ich meinen guten Platz vom Vorjahr nicht halten konnte, hab ich's immerhin unter die ersten 10 geschafft. Und ich hab endlich eingesehen, dass ich wegen meiner Abfahrt"technik" nie einen Marathon gewinnen werde. Das Polar-Profil zeigte später bei Singletrail-Abfahrten eine geringere Geschwindigkeit als bei vergleichbaren Anstiegen. Das ist deutlich.

- Nur ein Sturz! Mit dem MTB-Vorderrad bis zur Nabe in ein Loch gefahren und über den Lenker gegangen. Nichts passiert außer "Friss Dreck"-Effekt. Natürlich auf der einzigen Tour mit weiblicher Begleitung dieses Jahr

- Der erbitterte Kampf von Flo und mir auf dem Weg zum Mummelsee. Nur 18km und 800 hm. Aber keine 10 Stunden davor *mindestens* 2%o. Pro Person. Wenn die Rechnung 0,1 %o / Stunde stimmt, hätten wir nicht angehalten werden dürfen...

- Drei Mal außerhalb von Rennen platt gemacht worden. Einmal mit übelstem Kater am Ende meiner Runde konnte ich "gerade noch so" mit einem frischen Radler die paar Kilometer bis zu mir nach Hause mithalten. Am Anfang des Jahres musste ich nach 100km und 5 km vor Kappelrodeck bei meinem Begleiter-seit-40km abreißen lassen (das kann ich auf eine gerade überstandene Angina schieben) und der dritte... *verdammt*, der war richtig schnell. Keine Chance.

- 2003 habe ich endlich Laufen und Schwimmen gelernt (ihr wisst was ich meine). Ob ich 2004 wohl die logische Konsequenz erkenne?

- Ich habe eingesehen, dass mich kein Material dieser Welt schneller macht. Der Umstieg von Giant OCR (Tiagra, 10kg, schlotterweich) auf mein TCR war... ernüchternd. Gleichzeitig habe ich aufgehört bei Touren mit unbekannten Radlern auf deren Räder zu schauen und in Panik zu verfallen... Es kann also nur darum gehen, Material zu finden, dass den eigenen Bedürfnissen (bewusst global gehalten) möglichst gerecht wird.

- Exzessive Radsportler haben mit noch mehr Verständnislosigkeit zu kämpfen, als ich es bisher gewohnt war. In meinem Stammclub weiß seit dem Sommer auf jeden Fall jeder, dass ich Rad fahre (und warum Radfahrer sich die Beine rasieren) und am Baggersee im Sommer habe ich mich mal ernsthaft gefragt, ob ich nicht vielleicht doch zu abgemagert aussehe...


So... vielleicht fällt mir später noch was ein - langsam sollte ich mich mal für die letzte große Party 2003 fertig machen (ich weiß doch eh, wie das endet: früher oder später stehen wir im Club und spielen Tischfußball...).

2003 war klasse... ich freu mich auf 2004

Mit neuem Profilbild (von meinem ersten professionellen Fotoshooting):


----------



## :mr:80%: (31. Dezember 2003)

"- Ich habe eingesehen, dass mich kein Material dieser Welt schneller macht. Der Umstieg von Giant OCR (Tiagra, 10kg, schlotterweich) auf mein TCR war... ernüchternd. Gleichzeitig habe ich aufgehört bei Touren mit unbekannten Radlern auf deren Räder zu schauen und in Panik zu verfallen... Es kann also nur darum gehen, Material zu finden, dass den eigenen Bedürfnissen (bewusst global gehalten) möglichst gerecht wird."


das ist ein super schlusswort für 03...dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen!

euch allen einen guten rutsch....
grüsse

tobias.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manitou (1. Januar 2004)

@ Herr.Bert
Rune ist, gerade mit seiner speziellen Art, eine große Bereicherung für unser Forum. Ausserdem wer so RR fährt wie Rune kann sich jeder Art Aussage über seine Kondition leisten!  
Ich weiss wovon ich spreche!!

@ Rune 
wollte dir nur sagen das ich mein Rad vor kurzem abgerüstet habe!! Fahre jetzt wieder 105 (mit Dura Ace STI). Die Teile gibt es demnächst dann auch bei ebay! Schaue aber trotzdem noch auf die Räder vorbeifahrender Radler. Der Unterschied von der Bedienung her ist maginal. Das einzige was stört ist das höher Gewicht. Aber das stört mich ja an mir auch 

Wünsche euch allen auch einen guten Start ins neue Jahr!!

Mantiou


----------



## Principia (1. Januar 2004)

@rune.....

topbericht 
8600 kilometer =  

@all
gesegntes neues jahr und eine unfallfreie saison


----------



## Dr.Dos (1. Januar 2004)

Von meiner Seite ebenfalls allen ein frohes Neues. Mögen sich Eure Wünsche und Hoffnungen erfüllen!

Ich würde gerne am Forumstreffen in der alten Heimat teinehmen, um einige von Euch kenn zu lernen. Ich hoffe (siehe oben), das lässt sich einrichten.


----------



## Rune Roxx (2. Januar 2004)

@:mr:80%:
Im "Sonstige Bikethemen"-Board hat sich schon wieder eine Diskussion aufgetan, ob denn XTR-Naben (genauer gesagt ging es um Narben) wirklich 3 km/h schneller machen als Deore... 

@Manitou:
Find'sch geil, dass ich hier noch Akzeptanz finde... hatte mich schon in den Tiefen diverser Selbsthilfegruppen gesehen. Da bleib ich dann doch lieber hier

@Principia:
Ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass du irgendwann mal nach Bikeshops in USA (?) gefragt hattest - leider finde ich den Thread nicht mehr... ist dabei was rausgekommen? Ich hab nämlich den Fehler gemacht und ebay.COM nach Bikeequipment durchforstet und mir dananch noch den Wechselkurz EUR-USD angeschaut...

@Dr. Dos:
Wäre klasse, wenn das klappen würde! Kannst dich ja mal noch im Beitrag zur Terminabsprache zu Wort melden. Bisher wird ja das letzte März-Wochenende favorisiert... Fährst du auch MTB?


---------------

Vor 15 Minuten habe ich den Füller aus der Hand gelegt - meine Studienarbeit ist rechtzeitig zum Freitagabend fertig geworden (-> da freut sich schon jemand auf seine verdienten 10, 12 Longdrinks...). Hab's mir dabei nicht nehmen lassen heute meine ersten 5 km zu radeln... Nur noch 9.995...


----------



## :mr:80%: (2. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *@:mr:80%:
> Im "Sonstige Bikethemen"-Board hat sich schon wieder eine Diskussion aufgetan, ob denn XTR-Naben (genauer gesagt ging es um Narben) wirklich 3 km/h schneller machen als Deore...
> *



na denne wissen wir beide als letzte ja endlich auch wie´s geht...vielleicht treffen wir die ja mal bei einer tour...


----------



## Principia (2. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *@Principia:
> Ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass du irgendwann mal nach Bikeshops in USA (?) gefragt hattest - leider finde ich den Thread nicht mehr... ist dabei was rausgekommen? Ich hab nämlich den Fehler gemacht und ebay.COM nach Bikeequipment durchforstet und mir dananch noch den Wechselkurz EUR-USD angeschaut...
> *



kanada 

werde vorraussichtlich in den nächsten 6 wochen irgendwann beruflich rüber müssen


----------



## Rune Roxx (2. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Principia _
> *
> 
> kanada
> ...



Noch besser... ich möchte - wenn es irgendwie machbar ist - im Mai/Juni für 4-8 Wochen nach Vancouver... aber jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, warum ich den Thread nicht gefunden hatte


----------



## Principia (3. Januar 2004)

im herbst werde ich auch dort sein 
aber nur für eine woche [rocky-mountain besichtigung]
werde nämlich eigentlich in toronto wohnen, aber da die innercanadischen flugpreise so günstig wie das busfahren sind, geht´s mal kurz an die westküste 
schau mal bei tango & jazz nach [aircanada töchter ]


----------



## Dr.Dos (3. Januar 2004)

> _Power-Rune:_
> *@Dr. Dos:
> Wäre klasse, wenn das klappen würde! Kannst dich ja mal noch im Beitrag zur Terminabsprache zu Wort melden. Bisher wird ja das letzte März-Wochenende favorisiert... Fährst du auch MTB?*


Klar fahr ich MTB, weiss nur nicht, ob ich so viel mitschleppen wollte. Wenn alles normal läuft bin ich Anfang-Mitte März zum einrollen auf Malle, irgendwann im April/Anfang Mai für eine Woche am Schluchsee. Da würde das WE Ende März gut hinein passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (5. Januar 2004)

Ein weiterer herber Rückschlag in meiner Saisonvorbereitung:

Nachdem ich vor lauter Schnee heute morgen mein Auto vor der Tür kaum mehr gefunden habe, musste das geplante Training auf die Rolle verlegt werden.

Fragt mich nicht, *wie* ich's geschafft habe, aber... ich hab den ersten Platten IN DER WOHNUNG eingefahren. So macht das doch richtig Spaß...


----------



## Cook (5. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *Ein weiterer herber Rückschlag in meiner Saisonvorbereitung:
> 
> Nachdem ich vor lauter Schnee heute morgen mein Auto vor der Tür kaum mehr gefunden habe, musste das geplante Training auf die Rolle verlegt werden.
> ...



Mit meiner Rolle?


----------



## Dr.Dos (6. Januar 2004)

> _Gozilla Rune:_
> *Fragt mich nicht, *wie* ich's geschafft habe ..*


Dann schau Dir doch mal bitte Deine Oberschenkel an. Na geht ein Licht auf? Da zerfetzt es den armen Reifen vor Angst!


----------



## Rune Roxx (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Cook _
> *
> 
> Mit meiner Rolle? *



Ja... aber die Rolle kann da eher nichts dafür.

Nach genauerer Unfallstellenanalyse mache ich einen nicht korrekt auf der Felge sitzenden Reifen für den Knall verantwortlich. Es sei denn, die Implosion hat den Reifen hochgewuchtet... egal, heute kann man sowieso wieder draußen fahren.



> _Original geschrieben von Dr.Dos_
> *Dann schau Dir doch mal bitte Deine Oberschenkel an. Na geht ein Licht auf? Da zerfetzt es den armen Reifen vor Angst!  *



   

Langsam komme ich in Zugzwang beim RR-Treffen doch zumindest *einen* Bergsprint für mich entscheiden zu müssen...


----------



## Kickstart (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *Um noch mal auf das Pedalthema zurück zu kommen:
> 
> Hab eben die Bike durchgeblättert und bin auf Crank Brothers' Egg Beater gestoßen.
> ...



Yepp - und mit der passenden Platte sogar am RR! Ich jedenfalls kann nix negatives von den Eggbeatern berichten und finde die Dinger einfach g-e-n-i-a-l!!!

Übrigens auch genauso genial zum Crossen!


----------



## Rune Roxx (27. Februar 2004)

So... endlich einen Grund gefunden, "meinen" Thread mal wieder auszugraben:

Ich habe das Pedalproblem ja damals dann doch auf die lange Bank geschoben. Jetzt kurz vor Saisonstart *musste* ich mich ja entscheiden (die alten Pedale sind... ... wirklicht alt und meine Schuhe sind langsam echt ausgenudelt) und hab die Pedalwahl einfach von den Schuhen abhängig gemacht.

Habe mich in verschiedenen Bikeshops über aktuelle MTB- und RR-Schuhe informiert und mich dann letztlich dazu durchgerungen Rennradschuhe zu kaufen (und mich damit endlich von den MTB-SPDs verabschiedet). Die paar Schritte, die ich *gehe* (bei 95% meiner Touren sind es die 30m von der Wohnung in den Keller und dann auf die Straße) sollten auch mit RR-Schuhen möglich sein. Ansonsten haben die MTB-Schuhe nur Nachteile - i. d. R. Sohlenflexibilität, geringe Auflagefläche, hässliche Wanderstiefel-Sohle...

Beim Pedalsystem habe ich dann zwischen Speedplay und Shimano geschwankt. Allerdings habe ich letztlich kein Argument *für* Speedplay gefunden (ihr erinnert euch vielleicht - statt mein Rad leichter zu machen, fahre ich lieber schnell). Als ich dann zufällig den unverschämten Preis für die Ersatzcleats gesehen habe waren die Würfel gefallen.

Was ich bei Speedplay auch noch witzig fand: Die Gewichtsbeschränkung auf 80kg. Wollen wir wetten, dass ich mit meinen 65 kg bei einem Bergsprint eine deutlich höhere Gewalt entwickeln kann, als ein 20 kg schwererer Wald- und Wiesen-Radler!?

Jetzt ist es also das SPD-SL7800 (also das Dura Ace der aktuellen Saison) geworden. Fahrbericht/Unterschiede zum alten MTB-System versuche ich dann in 1-2000 km mal halbwegs objektiv zusammenzustellen. 

Bericht zur Schuhwahl folgt - muss mal eben auf ne Geburtstagsparty und meine Form ruinieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (7. Mai 2004)

Falls mich jemand sucht... ich bin bis Samstag in Torbole

Weiß noch nicht, ob ich dort irgendwo ins Internet komme - falls doch, schicke ich natürlich Bilder


----------



## Madze (9. Mai 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Falls mich jemand sucht... ich bin bis Samstag in Torbole
> 
> Weiß noch nicht, ob ich dort irgendwo ins Internet komme - falls doch, schicke ich natürlich Bilder



Schade fahre erst am Samstag gegen Abend runter und bleib eine Woche.
Sonst hätte ich Dir mal zeigen können wer bergauf den längeren Atem  
hat.Ansonsten hätte ich Dich Abends beim Essen flottgemacht  .


----------



## Rune Roxx (11. Mai 2004)

Madze schrieb:
			
		

> Schade fahre erst am Samstag gegen Abend runter und bleib eine Woche.
> Sonst hätte ich Dir mal zeigen können wer bergauf den längeren Atem
> hat.Ansonsten hätte ich Dich Abends beim Essen flottgemacht  .



hehe... die halten mich hier eh schon alle für gestört, weil ich nach unseren Tagestouren abends nochmal 600 Höhenmeter extra mache. Hier gibt's irgendwie so nen Haushügel bei dem ich aus Versehen (ehrlich, ich wollte mir das Ding nur anschauen) den Rekord gebrochen habe. Sonst bin ich halt immer "zu früh" am vereinbarten "Wartepunkt" und fahre noch mal runter und wieder hoch (ja, ich hab schon ne Ahnung, warum die mich für gestört halten).

Morgen ist Ruhetag, da kann ich endlich Grundlage fahren (auch dafür halten die mich hier für verrückt). Die Landschaft hier ist topdeluxe, die Trails sind mir aber zu arg. Viel felsiger und verblockter als in Deutschland - ist eher nichts für mich. Ich mag ja bekanntlich die einfachen Waldwege, wo man nicht viel mehr als eine gesunde Kraftausdauer haben muss.

Man merkt das aber auch: Hier sind größtenteils Tourenfahrer die vor allem "Freude am Fahren" haben - die Rennfahrer waren schon früher fürs GA-Training auf Mallorca und sind jetzt wieder in Deutschland um KA zu trainieren oder schon die ersten Rennen zu fahren. Hier fährt man entspannt, macht Urlaub und trinkt abends Weizen. VIEL Weizen. Ich komme trotzdem auf meine Kosten (Höhenmeter und Landschaft) und verBESSERE meine Form (keine krassen Downhillaktionen, kein Alkohol, dafür KA satt). 

Ein längerer Bericht mit Bildern folgt dann nach dem Urlaub...


----------



## Dr.Dos (11. Mai 2004)

Gardasee ist mein Revier: genau solche heftigen Trails brauche ich! Diese Autobahnen machen mich krank.

Apropos Autobahnen: ich hab mich gerade für den Marathon in Willingen am 13.06. angemeldet. Meine Grundlage müsste ausreichen, außerdem sind noch 5 Wochen Zeit um meine Beinchen noch ein wenig Laktat-resistenter zu machen.


----------



## Rune Roxx (18. Mai 2004)

Im Test des Tages waren heute:

Blaue Fanta und Avid SD 7.

Von einem Produkt bin ich restlos begeistert: Die SD7 ist besser als alle Bremsen, die ich bisher gefahren bin (LX-V-Brake, XT-Disc, Hayes HFX9 Disc, HS 33, Louise Disc). 

Das andere hat zuerst meine Zunge und Zähne und dann fast noch das Gesicht blau gefärbt. Nie wieder.

Bussi,
Rune.


----------



## Rune Roxx (19. Mai 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Im Test des Tages waren heute:
> 
> Blaue Fanta und Avid SD 7.
> 
> ...



+ Clara, wollte ich noch erwähnen...


----------



## Rune Roxx (20. Mai 2004)

Mein neues Benutzerbild... (fast) pünktlich zur Rennsaison 04*!






(hier auch in groß)


_____
* erstmal musste ich ja bei nem Rennen geknipst werden


----------



## Rune Roxx (20. Mai 2004)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Gardasee ist mein Revier: genau solche heftigen Trails brauche ich! Diese Autobahnen machen mich krank.



Himmel*...






... und Hölle**!





_________
*) Zweiter Tag, Blick Richtung Süden vom Strand in Torbole aus.
**) Erster Tag, gleiche Richtung, Blick vom Brione, ca. 300m höher als der Lago (nein, der Rucksack ist natürlich nicht von mir... genau genommen war ich der einzige, der ohne Rucksack gefahren ist... aber dafür konsequent jeden Tag)

In meiner Galerie gibt's die Bilder auch größer.


----------



## Rune Roxx (22. Mai 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Falls mich jemand sucht... ich bin bis Samstag in Torbole



Nun, eine Woche Schwarzwald war genug. Falls mich jemand sucht -> ich bin bis Donnerstag in Wien. 

Ohne Fahrrad. Mit Freundin. Und ganz ehrlich... auf *den* Urlaub freu ich mich noch viel mehr

Kommt genau zur richtigen Zeit... nach dem Desaster beim heutigen Uphillrennen. Die ersten Meter konnte ich bei den besten 20 (Spitzengruppe) mitfahren. Ziemlich blöd, dass ich das gemacht hab: Nach zwei Kilometern war der Ofen aus und ich habe mich aufgegeben (wohlgemerkt nur mich, nicht das Rennen). Kam noch nie so entspannt - aber auch noch nie so unzufrieden - im Ziel an (11,5km/805hm/54min). 20. Platz in meiner Klasse, Teamwertung (zusammen mit einem BergLÄUFER) 5... ... ... von 5 gemeldeten Teams Das Schlimmste: Wir hatten den Teamnamen "Die zwei WiWis* aus Kappel"... und die haben uns als Willis verewigt...

Habe - bis heute - noch nie diesen dämlichen Anfängerfehler gemacht... Na ja, nur aus Fehlern lernt man. Jetzt ist ja immerhin mal eine Woche Pause (wer kommt am 31.5. nach Karlsruhe zum Einzelzeitfahren?). Still hungry.

Bussi, 
euer Rune

_______
* WiWi bedeutet im Studentenjargon Wirtschaftswissenschaftler (also BWL/VWL-Studenten)


----------



## nkwd (24. Mai 2004)

@rune
Ach Ben, mir gings in Bühlertal auch net anders.... hab die Woche viel trainiert - wohl zuviel, denn meine Beine waren Sa relativ schwer. Mich hats auch irgendwo so um die 2km gekillt. Hab den gerade gegessenen Riegel wieder von mir gegeben, nen Gang runtergeschalten und mich tapfer (oder doch eher bekloppt?) bis oben hin durchgekämpft. Auf Plazierung hab ich gar nimmer gewartet, sondern bin direkt zum Auto und heim. War ziemlich frustriert!

Zum Einzelzeitfahren nach Ka komm ich - aber nur als Zuschauer bei den Profis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (27. Mai 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> @rune
> Ach Ben, mir gings in Bühlertal auch net anders.... hab die Woche viel trainiert - wohl zuviel, denn meine Beine waren Sa relativ schwer. Mich hats auch irgendwo so um die 2km gekillt. Hab den gerade gegessenen Riegel wieder von mir gegeben, nen Gang runtergeschalten und mich tapfer (oder doch eher bekloppt?) bis oben hin durchgekämpft. Auf Plazierung hab ich gar nimmer gewartet, sondern bin direkt zum Auto und heim. War ziemlich frustriert!
> 
> Zum Einzelzeitfahren nach Ka komm ich - aber nur als Zuschauer bei den Profis!



Ah, mich kotzt's einfach an... mir ist dieser "Anfängerfehler" noch *nie* passiert. Und dann ausgerechnet bei *dem* Rennen... Ich war (bin) sehr gut in Form, das Rennen kam mir absolut entgegen und eine Zeit unter 50 war definitiv möglich (ohne dabei ins Gras zu beißen). Deswegen war ich so stinkig am Samstag (und das sollte einfach nicht sein -> schließlich mache ich das ganze zum Spaß). Werden wir sehen, was uns Steinach bringt!

Aber zwischen Bühlertal und Steinach lag ja noch Wien (es war suuuuper, ich hab jede Menge gesehen und gekauft... inkl. EINES NEUEN BIKES!!!), liegt meine Geburtstagsparty (auf der ich mir Samstag meine Form ruinieren werde), Karlsruhe (Desigual startet auch, wie ich heute gehört habe) und evtl. BW-Meisterschaft in Hausach (aber eher nicht, weil ich am Vortag auf ne Party möchte... man sieht, wie wichtig mir dieser blöde Rennsport langsam ist... ).


Die Ergebnisliste habe ich übrigens per E-Mail bekommen. Hey, du bist nicht letzter; ist doch was


----------



## immerletzter (29. Mai 2004)

MAL (siehe Thema)


----------



## Madze (30. Mai 2004)

Hi Rune, seit wann fährst Du auch noch ein Sugar??
Mit den Bremsen hast Du recht, die Avids sind einfach geil!

Gruß Madze


----------



## Rune Roxx (30. Mai 2004)

Madze schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Rune, seit wann fährst Du auch noch ein Sugar??
> Mit den Bremsen hast Du recht, die Avids sind einfach geil!
> 
> Gruß Madze



Also... *gefahren* bin ich es (mit Ausnahme einer Probefahrt) noch gar nicht. Ich *besitze* es seit Donnerstag. Habe es mir von Wien sozusagen als Andenken mitgebracht*

Ist ein schönes Rad mit XTR Schaltwerk/Bremsen, XT Geber/Umwerfer (angeblich leichter als XTR), Bontrager Light Kurbel/Anbauteile/LR und SID Adjust/SL-Fahrwerk.

Und der Rahmen ist halt so schön klassisch Gary Fisher

Hab's recht günstig bekommen und war sowieso schon ewig auf der Suche nach nem schnellen Fully für schwere Rennen und ausgedehntere Touren. Hatte mir zwischenzeitlich ein Trek Liquid 25 gekauft (welches ich mittlerweile einem Freund weiterverkauft habe), aber war damit restlos überfordert (Federweg/Größe).

Das Rad ist schon fast komplett... der Sattel muss noch getauscht werden, Barends/Flaschenhalter/Polarhalterung dran und das Innenlager knackt noch - dann ist es mit 12 kg fahrfertig

Bei meiner gestrigen Geburtstagsparty mit angeschlossener Radkellerpräsentation meinte dann auch einer der Gäste passend, bei mir gäben sich die Fahrräder die Klinke in die Hand...**

_____

*)Genau genommen ist es aus Passau (welches auf dem Rückweg in den Schwarzwald lag)... habe es hier über den Bikemarkt "gefunden".

**)Seit 2002 hatte ich (mal kürzer oder länger): Merida Miami SX, Ghost XM7500 Disc, Cube Elite Team, Giant OCR 1, Giant TCR Team, Felt Ethic BMX, Castor Bone DS, Gary Fisher Suger 1, Trek Liquid 25....


----------



## Rune Roxx (1. Juni 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Einzelzeitfahren nach Ka komm ich - aber nur als Zuschauer bei den Profis!



Ging mir irgendwie zu lang. Hab mir die ersten 5 Fahrer noch angeschaut und bin dann nach Hause. Die letzten 5 wiederum hab ich dann noch im TV gesehen (Ullrich hat mich schwer beeindruckt!). Die Interviews hab ich mir geschenkt und bin noch mal trainieren gegangen (700 hm MTB).

Das Rennen heute war echt witzig. Hab so was noch nie erlebt... abgesperrte Strecken - mitten durch die City. War auch sonst alles ziemlich perfekt organisiert. Das Starterfeld war recht stark (so mein persönlicher Eindruck) - reine Freizeitfahrer haben sich nur sehr vereinzelt an den Start verirrt. Hatte für mich trotzdem eher was von nem Funevent als von einem Rennen (dazu hat auch die Stimmung der Fahrer gepasst, mit denen ich geredet habe). Ans Limit gegangen sind dann aber trotzdem alle

Ich war mit mir heute (ausnahmsweise mal) zufrieden... Hab mich sogar erstmals tatsächlich warm gefahren! Ein 194er Durchschnittspuls hat für einen 38,5er Schnitt gereicht (@Manitou: Dann waren die 37 für RudHT - bei dem Windschattenfahren erlaubt war - doch nicht sooo unrealistisch). Damit habe ich auf Ullrich 9 Minuten (!) verloren. 

Und jetzt... ein Wochenende Rennpause, bevor es mit dem MBT-Treffen nach Steinach zum Bergrennen geht


----------



## Principia (1. Juni 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war mit mir heute (ausnahmsweise mal) zufrieden... Hab mich sogar erstmals tatsächlich warm gefahren! Ein 194er Durchschnittspuls hat für einen 38,5er Schnitt gereicht (@Manitou: Dann waren die 37 für RudHT - bei dem Windschattenfahren erlaubt war - doch nicht sooo unrealistisch). Damit habe ich auf Ullrich 9 Minuten (!) verloren.



uuuihhh...    nicht schlecht


----------



## Manitou (1. Juni 2004)

Respekt!!!!!

Benni Wir Sind Stolz Auf Dich!!!!


Manitou


----------



## dasritzel (18. Juni 2004)

weiß jemand wo man die fettspritze für speedplay pedale bekommt
raum darmstadt 


engl.:  grease injektor

geht auch eine andere firma oder muß es speedplay sein?


----------



## :mr:80%: (19. Juni 2004)

dasritzel schrieb:
			
		

> weiß jemand wo man die fettspritze für speedplay pedale bekommt
> raum darmstadt
> 
> 
> ...




...ne andere geht auch. sonst www.rogollsrennradreich.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (2. Juli 2004)

Es hat nichts mit Rennrad zu tun, es hat nichts mit Radsport zu tun und wahrscheinlich interessiert's euch auch einen feuchten Dreck...

Aber ich muss es trotzdem los werden:

ENDLICH FERTIG!!*

___
Der ein oder andere ahnt es: mein spontaner, erleichterter Aufschrei bezieht sich auf meine Diplomarbeit...


----------



## :mr:80%: (2. Juli 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Es hat nichts mit Rennrad zu tun, es hat nichts mit Radsport zu tun und wahrscheinlich interessiert's euch auch einen feuchten Dreck...
> 
> Aber ich muss es trotzdem los werden:
> 
> ...




mein glückwunsch!!!!!!
___
Der ein oder andere ahnt es: ich muss noch weiterbasteln...


----------



## tobeer (3. Juli 2004)

Glückwunsch zur vollendeten Diplomarbeit .


----------



## Schafschützer (3. Juli 2004)

Meinen Glückwunsch!

Jetzt geht die Kilometerjagd wohl erst richtig los?


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## Rune Roxx (3. Juli 2004)

Vielen Dank!!

Ganz vorbei ist es halt leider noch nicht - bei mir schreibt man die Diplomarbeit vor den Diplomklausuren. Aber Prüfungen haben mich noch nie aus dem Tritt gebracht. 

Und um mit diesem Wortbild auf Schafschützers Frage zu antworten:

JA!! Die Hatz nach Kilometern beginnt! Die erste Jahreshälfte ist schon wieder Geschichte - und das halbe Jahresziel habe ich pünktlich erreicht: 10.000 halbe Kilometer (zwischenzeitlich etwas mehr).

Wundert mich eigentlich... mir sind zwei Sachen dazwischen gekommen, die mich haben zweifeln lassen, ob ich's dieses Jahr packe:

1. ich habe mich verliebt. Seit Anfang Januar nörgelt immer jemand rum, wenn ich am Wochenende halbwegs zeitig aufstehen mag...
2. (und jetzt kommen wir wieder zurück zum Radsport) ich habe den Spaß am Mountainbiken wieder entdeckt! 

Letztes Jahr hatte ich von meinen 8,6 tkm nur 1,5 tkm auf dem Mountainbike. Dieses Jahr sind das schon einige mehr... und während man mit dem RR Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten von 30 km/h und mehr auch über Stunden fahren kann, sieht's - gerade in meiner Region - mit dem MTB ganz anders aus. 

Ich habe meinen Trainingsaufwand also nicht nur im Verhältnis 8,6:10 erhöht...

Aber um jetzt endlich Schafschützers Frage zu beantworten: Montag beginnt wieder die Zeit des Pendelns (Mo-Fr... manchmal auch eher Di-Do... Villingen-Schwenningen, Sa-So Achern). Und erstmals nehme ich ein Rad mit... habe mich für das Rennrad entschieden und hoffe in den nächsten zwei Monaten damit auf 1.500 "Bonuskilometer" zu kommen.

Drückt mir die Daumen... dieses Jahr könnte es klappen (damit meine ich die 10 tkm; mit dem Diplom bin ich zuversichtlich)!


----------



## Cook (7. Juli 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> 2. (und jetzt kommen wir wieder zurück zum Radsport) ich habe den Spaß am Mountainbiken wieder entdeckt!



Fürs schnelle Training --> Rennrad
Für die Tour --> MTB! Es gibt (fast) nix schöneres!

Und mit dir zu biken macht auch wirklich Spaß!  

Gruß und Glückwunsch
Cook


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (7. August 2004)

...kann es sein, dass wir mitten im Sommerloch stecken? 

Tour de France vorbei, der freundliche Händler um die Ecke in Urlaub, alle Tourbegeisterten mit neuem Material ausgestattet, die Entwicklungsmeldungen lassen bis zum Eurobikewochenende auf sich warten, Profis veranstalten keine nennenswerten Eskapaden, die Vorbereitung auf die Vuelta verläuft wie immer unspektakulärer als die auf die Tour, zum Selbstfahren ist es zu heiß oder - wie in meinem Fall heute - es regnet, ...................


Rennradler, wo seid ihr? Gebt mal ein Lebenszeichen*!!


____
*Posts oder Karma... ich freu mich über beides


----------



## Principia (7. August 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> zum Selbstfahren ist es zu heiß oder - wie in meinem Fall heute - es regnet,


häää  
wir haben hier 34°C und die sonne brutzelt gerade meinen laptop vom tisch....
geradelt wird erst später


----------



## tobeer (9. August 2004)

Ganz ruhig Rune. Die RRler sind beim Training oder gehen auf dem MTB fremd  . Zum Posten im Netz ist das Wetter doch zu schön  . Also mach dich locker und ab in den Sattel.
tobeer


----------



## nkwd (9. August 2004)

mein RR steht in Garage und heult vor sich hin, weil das MTB im Moment ganz klar mein Liebling ist (im Wald isses zur Zeit eh angenehmer, da kühler)
Irgendwie ist dieses Jahr ein MTB-Jahr! Aber letztes Jahr wars genau andersrum, da war ich nur aufm RR zu finden - mal gucken wies im nächsten aussieht


----------



## Rune Roxx (9. August 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> mein RR steht in Garage und heult vor sich hin, weil das MTB im Moment ganz klar mein Liebling ist (im Wald isses zur Zeit eh angenehmer, da kühler)
> Irgendwie ist dieses Jahr ein MTB-Jahr! Aber letztes Jahr wars genau andersrum, da war ich nur aufm RR zu finden - mal gucken wies im nächsten aussieht




Ist bei mir dieses Jahr auch so! Habe mittlerweile schon rd. 1700 km mit den Mountainbikes abgeradelt (RR sind's knapp 4,5 tkm). Merkt man dann vor allem an den Höhenmetern: Habe schon weit über 55.000!


----------



## Madze (14. August 2004)

> Irgendwie ist dieses Jahr ein MTB-Jahr! Aber letztes Jahr wars genau andersrum, da war ich nur aufm RR zu finden - mal gucken wies im nächsten aussieht
> 
> Jedes Jahr ist MTB Jahr!!!! RR ist Nebensache


----------



## Rune Roxx (15. August 2004)

Ich kann's noch immer nicht glauben:

Diese Woche war DIE ERSTE DIESES JAHR, in der sich der Kilometerzähler nicht einen einzigen Kilometer weiter bewegt hat!


----------



## tobeer (15. August 2004)

Dann würde ich entweder die Woche oder den Kilometerzähler reklamieren.


----------



## Rune Roxx (26. August 2004)




----------



## Rune Roxx (26. August 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

>




Was ich damit eigentlich sagen will: Ich habe Pressekarten für die EUROBIKE. Und sitze dieses Wochenende zuhause rum, um mich auf die Diplomklausuren nächste Woche vorzubereiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manitou (26. August 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich damit eigentlich sagen will: Ich habe Pressekarten für die EUROBIKE. Und sitze dieses Wochenende zuhause rum, um mich auf die Diplomklausuren nächste Woche vorzubereiten...




Die Eurobike ist doch auch erst nächste Woche!!!   

Manitou


----------



## Rune Roxx (26. August 2004)

Manitou schrieb:
			
		

> Die Eurobike ist doch auch erst nächste Woche!!!
> 
> Manitou



Ja, verdammt. Das bleibt trotzdem ärgerlich: Ich schreibe die nächsten ZWEI Wochen Klausuren.

Mein Beitrag war natürlich nur bedingt sinnvoll


----------



## Rune Roxx (2. September 2004)

Konsequenter Lerner, wie ich bin...

...fahre ich am Freitagmittag nach Friedrichshafen. Besser ein halber Tag als gar nix.


----------



## tobeer (2. September 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Konsequenter Lerner, wie ich bin...
> 
> ...fahre ich am Freitagmittag nach Friedrichshafen. Besser ein halber Tag als gar nix.


Ist doch Quatsch Rune, gehe lieber einen halben Tag aufs Rad. Da hast du mehr davon. Viel Erfolg bei den Prüfungen.
See you.


----------



## Rune Roxx (4. September 2004)

tobeer schrieb:
			
		

> Ist doch Quatsch Rune, gehe lieber einen halben Tag aufs Rad. Da hast du mehr davon. Viel Erfolg bei den Prüfungen.
> See you.




Ah... ich konnte nicht anders. War doch am Freitag da. Hat sich schon gelohnt (von VS aus fährt man nur 1,5 Stunden). Ein paar interessante Leute gesehen (Jan Ullrich, Timo Pritzel, Cedric Gracia, José Hermida...), viele interessante Fahrräder, meine lokalen Händler getroffen, ein paar witzige Gespräche, viele Freaks, viel Einheitsbrei (mein Rad ist leichter als deins/mein Rad hat mehr Carbon als deins/...), mal wieder über die Differenz HEK zu UVP geärgert, usw.


----------



## Rune Roxx (4. September 2004)

Für alle Nichteurobiker:

Habe hier mal die Bikes, die mir vom ganzen Angebot am besten gefallen haben:

Specialized S-Works Hardtail: einfach zeitlos schön (auch, wenn ich die verbogene Sattelstütze nicht haben wollte)







Principia: quasi der "Zombie" unter den Rädern...






Merida Magnesium Elite: hätte ich EIN Rad mitnehmen dürfen, wäre es höchstwahrscheinlich dieses gewesen! Allerdings hätte ich mir vom Merida-Stand ein neues geholt - dies ist das Original-Einsatzfahrzeug von Ralph Näf!






Für mich das schönste Rennrad auf der Messe; zum selbst fahren wäre's mir aber zu "proletig":






Traumhaft schön; würde ich ohne zögern nehmen:






Deswegen würde ich fast mit Triathlon anfangen:






Serienräder von Giant vs. peinliche Leichtbauer (o. Abb.):






Ich bin ja nicht so der Fully-Fan, aber bei diesem Modell bin ich doch kurz (länger...) stehen geblieben: das schönste CC-Fully der Messe:






Anybody Freeride? Von ganz oben bis direkt zur Eisdiele? Damit beides kein Problem:






Ein Café-Traum mit freundlichen Grüßen von Simoni. Im Hintergrund das Rad von Cedric Gracia! Traumhaft...






Das Foto ist nicht so gelungen; in echt noch viel schöner:






Zeitfahrrad der Messe (mit gewöhnungsbedürftiger Steuerrohroptik):






Yeah, so baut man Räder: schlicht, schön, schnell:






Lady's 1st choice:


----------



## Principia (5. September 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle Nichteurobiker:
> Principia: quasi der "Zombie" unter den Rädern...


 
schönes rad, aber was soll das mit dem steuersatz !!!!!!!!   ahhh ! so kann das nichts mit dem "neuanfang" werden........**** mainstream


----------



## Rune Roxx (5. September 2004)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> schönes rad, aber was soll das mit dem steuersatz !!!!!!!!   ahhh ! so kann das nichts mit dem "neuanfang" werden........**** mainstream



??? Was geht denn ab? Sieht doch ganz normal aus!?


----------



## Principia (5. September 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> ??? Was geht denn ab? Sieht doch ganz normal aus!?




np. ganz und gar nicht ! principia _war_ bis *jetzt* immer ein verfechter der klassischen steuersatz technologie.....ein grund für mich pers. an dieser marke festzuhalten....und nun werde ich soooo hintergangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil-knivel (5. September 2004)

Man oooh man da sind aber ein paar leckere Zeitmaschienen bei *SABBER SABBER*


----------



## Rune Roxx (10. September 2004)

Hi zusammen!

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern des MTB-RR-Treffens viel Spaß (und natürlich sturzfreie Kilometer unter blauem Himmel) am Wochenende!!

Genießt die Touren - nächstes Mal bin ich wieder dabei



Ich für meinen Teil verabschiede mich, nach just überstandenen Diplomklausuren, mal wieder in Urlaub: Gehe eine Woche nach Teneriffa (meine Freundin - die dort au-pair ist - besuchen).

Man liest sich


----------



## CHT (10. September 2004)

@rune: Wie war Dein Gespräch mit Josef (Bild 5: hinten links)? Er hat doch mit Giant nichts am Hut, oder doch? Wie macht sich seine GA Kilo am Trek Fuel?...


----------



## Rune Roxx (17. September 2004)

CHT schrieb:
			
		

> @rune: Wie war Dein Gespräch mit Josef (Bild 5: hinten links)? Er hat doch mit Giant nichts am Hut, oder doch? Wie macht sich seine GA Kilo am Trek Fuel?...




Josef? Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher - meinst du evtl. den Bross aus Sasbach? 

Falls er's ist: ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, dass ich ihn zufällig fotografiert habe! Habe außer zwei Offenburger Händlern auch niemanden bei der EB gekannt (Jan Ullrich zählt nicht...).

Von seinem Fuel weiß ich auch nichts... hab mit ihm nichts zu tun und bin auch sehr, sehr selten bei ihm im Laden (schrauben darf außer mir nur Hermann - von Kimmig's Radsportgalerie - an meinen Bikes)

Viele Grüße aus Spanien


----------



## CHT (18. September 2004)

...Du kannst sicher sein, das auf dem Bild is' der Sepp, ganz sicher. Aber, Du bist ja zufrieden mit dem Kimmig in Offenburg...ich bin dort nur recht selten und ich glaube, der Ur-Kimmig hat den Laden auch vor Jahren abgegeben...die Leute sind jetzt auch irgendwie angenehmer geworden, oder?...


----------



## Rune Roxx (19. September 2004)

CHT schrieb:
			
		

> ...Du kannst sicher sein, das auf dem Bild is' der Sepp, ganz sicher. Aber, Du bist ja zufrieden mit dem Kimmig in Offenburg...ich bin dort nur recht selten und ich glaube, der Ur-Kimmig hat den Laden auch vor Jahren abgegeben...die Leute sind jetzt auch irgendwie angenehmer geworden, oder?...



Ich kenne die Leute "von früher" nicht... Bin erst Kunde, seit ich Mitte 2002 die ganze Ortenau (und noch ein Stückchen weiter) durchkämmt habe um einen "guten Bikeshop" zu finden... Da hatten Hermann und Corinna das Geschäft schon übernommen.

Und... "angenehm" passt. Ich weiß nicht, wie viele Mittagspausen ich dort plaudenderweise verbracht habe...

klick 

PS: Startest du in Bad Peterstal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHT (19. September 2004)

...ich würde ja gerne in Peterstal starten, aber bei mir ist die Saison eigentlich seit 6 Wochen gelaufen und es ist nur leichtes RR-Training angesagt - wegen einer Clavicularfraktur (Schlüsselbeinbruch) ...


----------



## Rune Roxx (24. September 2004)

CHT schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich würde ja gerne in Peterstal starten, aber bei mir ist die Saison eigentlich seit 6 Wochen gelaufen und es ist nur leichtes RR-Training angesagt - wegen einer Clavicularfraktur (Schlüsselbeinbruch) ...




Hierzu gibt's auch im Lokalforum einen Thread: klick 

Ich bin auf jeden Fall am Start. Ein Monat Radpause hin, eine Party am Vorabend her. Wenn sogar der Crossie mit seinem Downhiller starten will, gehen mir langsam die Ausreden aus


_______________

So, mal wieder getreu dem Motto "6 Tage Deutschland sind genug" (insbesondere, wenn an einem davon meine definitiv LETZTE Prüfung auf dem Programm stand) geht's morgen in aller Frühe (9 Uhr...) wieder ab in den Süden.

Wünsche euch viel Spaß bei den ersten Herbst-Einheiten... Ich denk' mal an euch, während ich in Riva (hoffentlich) die letzten Sonnenstrahlen des Sommers (in der südlichen Hemisphäre) einfangen werde... *g*

Das Bike ist im Gepäck - aber da die Tour Abschlussfahrtcharakter hat, lasse ich mich einfach mal überraschen, ob ich tatsächlich zum Fahren komme. Wobei... einmal Tremalzo ist ja schon irgendwo ein "Muss". We'll see...


----------



## Rune Roxx (6. Oktober 2004)

Da versucht man nur mal eben bei den Leichtbauern seine Schläuche für Tubeless-Systeme an den Mann zu bringen und schon fängt jemand an meine Beiträge zu löschen... Böse Welt.

Was lernen wir heute? Leichtbauer sind nicht zum Spaß hier! Die Sache ist ernst!


----------



## Rune Roxx (6. Oktober 2004)

Hey, ich habe mir eben noch mal die Anfänge des Threads angeschaut und habe dabei mit Entzücken festgestellt, welch aussagekräftige Posts (und das meine ich jetzt im vollen Ernst) noch möglich waren, bevor Rikman den "Dein Beitrag enthält 23545 Zeichen. Die Mindestlänge beträgt 5 Zeichen"-Bug eingeführt hat.



			
				enweh schrieb:
			
		

>





-------------------------------------------

@CHT:

Ich hatte auch sechs Wochen komplette Radpause, bevor ich nach BP gefahren bin. Das Ergebnis war entsprechend verheerend (2 Minuten schlechter als 2002 mit doppelt so vielen Kilometern). Aber das Rennen gehört einfach zu einer Saison dazu... kultig wie Steinach, Bühlertal, etc.


----------



## Principia (6. Oktober 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Da versucht man nur mal eben bei den Leichtbauern seine Schläuche für Tubeless-Systeme an den Mann zu bringen und schon fängt jemand an meine Beiträge zu löschen... Böse Welt.
> 
> Was lernen wir heute? Leichtbauer sind nicht zum Spaß hier! Die Sache ist ernst!


wir beide kennen doch den beweggrund


----------



## tobeer (7. Oktober 2004)

Sag mal Rune, machst du noch einen RR Treff im Schwarzwald bevor du nach Australien gehst, oder bist du schon so gut wie weg? Wäre doch ein gebührender Abschied  .


----------



## nkwd (7. Oktober 2004)

hmm, ob Rune noch was vor seinem Weggehen macht, weiß ich net, aber ich veranstalte nen RR Treff bei mir (ebenfalls Schwarzwald, aber etwas nördlicher), wenn Rune wiederkommt, also so Ende April


----------



## Rune Roxx (7. Oktober 2004)

Uiuiui...

Aaaaaaaaalso pünktlich zu NKWDs gemütlicher RR-Runde bin ich natürlich zurück. Ihr werdet mich dann nicht mehr erkennen: zwar werde ich die Farbe eines Profisportlers (tiefbraun) haben, aber den Bauch eines Hobbyalkoholikers und Lebkuchenfanatikers. Ich bin so was von langsam geworden... noch nicht dick, aber langsam. Nun gut, ich habe ja ein halbes Jahr Zeit. Und Sommer fürs Wintertraining...

Einen letzten RR-Treff... hätte ich wirklich gerne gemacht! Oder auch so einfach mal auf ne kurze Runde - aber es wird langsam eng mit dem Zeitplan. Morgen fahre ich noch mal für drei Tage nach Würzburg zu meiner Schwester (hat gerade mit dem Studium angefangen), nächste Woche treffe ich mich noch mit ein paar Freunden in der näheren Umgebung (200km...) und am Sonntagabend fliege ich dann schon (aber hey, da ich ja in Frankfurt starte könnten wir ja vorher... äh, nein).

Und dann hab' ich wahrscheinlich zu viele Sprüche von wegen Australien geklopft. Ich hatte mich parallel für Australien und Neuseeland interessiert/beworben/... Es sah bis zuletzt eigentlich so aus, als wäre Sydney "die bessere Alternative" - ganz kurzfristig hat es dann aber gedreht, so dass ich (was ich ehrlich gesagt noch sympathischer finde) jetzt doch nach Neuseeland fliege. Ich habe sehr kurzfristig ein Visum bekommen (innerhalb 5 Tagen!), die Sprachschule ist dramatisch günstiger (da ich noch/wieder Student bin, kann ich dort an die Uni...) und die Möglichkeiten für Praktika vielversprechender. Das waren die Hardfacts. Über die Softfacts kann man nicht so viel schreiben... man kann nur "Herr der Ringe" als Anschauungsmaterial empfehlen und schon mal ein bisschen Werbung für die ersten Bilder machen (die ich auf jeden Fall an dieser Stelle posten werde).

Außerdem: es gibt keinen Ort auf dieser Kugel, der weiter weg ist von Deutschland. Das war auch ein Kriterium


----------



## Manitou (7. Oktober 2004)

Wann muss man aufstehen um dich dann hier anzutreffen???  


Manitou


----------



## Rune Roxx (7. Oktober 2004)

Manitou schrieb:
			
		

> Wann muss man aufstehen um dich dann hier anzutreffen???




NZDT = UTC+13 (OktoberMärz)
(deutsche Zeit=MEZ= UTC+1)


Das Tolle daran ist, dass ich Beiträge nach Lust und Laune posten kann und weder du noch Principia oder Rikman können was dagegen tun (zumindest die ersten Stunden...)!!

Oder ist der Wach-Schicht-Plan schon in der Schublade?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (7. Oktober 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Das Tolle daran ist, dass ich Beiträge nach Lust und Laune posten kann und weder du noch Principia oder Rikman können was dagegen tun (zumindest die ersten Stunden...)!!
> 
> Oder ist der Wach-Schicht-Plan schon in der Schublade?


wir sind in der überzahl. das ist (d)ein vorteil.


----------



## Schafschützer (7. Oktober 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem: es gibt keinen Ort auf dieser Kugel, der weiter weg ist von Deutschland. Das war auch ein Kriterium




Sofort ausbürgern den Mann. Nicht genug, daß er ein langsamer Radfahrer ist, jetzt wird er auch noch dick und schimpft auf seine Wurzeln.


Auf diesem Wege wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg und Spaß, bei deinem nächsten Studium (Schafzucht?) in Neuseeland.


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## Rune Roxx (10. Oktober 2004)

Schafschützer schrieb:
			
		

> Sofort ausbürgern den Mann. Nicht genug, daß er ein langsamer Radfahrer ist, jetzt wird er auch noch dick und schimpft auf seine Wurzeln.



Ich tu' gerade was für die Völkerverständigung sowie für die Internationalisierung der IBC, Herr Patriot! klick!


----------



## Rune Roxx (14. Oktober 2004)

Habe eben mein Weblogg freigeschaltet. Meine Abenteuer sind künftig unter 

http://benjamindeluxe.blogg.de/

zu lesen. Schwerpunkt ganz klar mein NZ-Trip - aber wenn mir sonst was lustiges einfällt (und ich hier mal wieder mit den Mods im Clinch liege) geht's natürlich auch online.

Lasse es mir natürlich trotzdem nicht nehmen auch künftig mal hier in meinem "IBC-Blogg" ein paar Bilder (Weihnachten am Strand...) zu posten!


----------



## nkwd (15. Oktober 2004)

ja auf, wo bleibt der Inhalt!? 
ich warte!


----------



## Rune Roxx (16. Oktober 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> ja auf, wo bleibt der Inhalt!?
> ich warte!



Ich flieg doch erst morgen. Verdammtnochmal.


----------



## nkwd (16. Oktober 2004)

na und? dann erzähl gefälligst was von hier   
ne, mal im Ernst: wünsch dir viel Spaß, viel Erholung, schöne Abenteuer und ne gute Zeit in NZ!


----------



## Rune Roxx (19. Oktober 2004)

Da NKWD so unerträglich gedrängelt hat... die ersten Artikel sind online! Viel Spaß beim Lesen

PS: mir geht's gut... bin nur schrecklich müde. Muss ganz dringend ins Bett... vielleicht war's doch nicht so gut, mir schon für die erste Woche ein Marathonprogramm aufzuladen.

PPS: Helm, Schuhe, Pedale, Trikot und Tools habe ich dabei. Demnächst kaufe ich hier ein MTB. In Neuseeland ist übrigens Helmpflicht für MTB und Inlineskaten. Finde ich sehr positiv!


----------



## enweh (19. Oktober 2004)

Absolut ! Gerade down under kann einem schnell die Decke aufn Kopf fallen (oder umgekehrt oder so)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (19. Oktober 2004)

@ben......fließt das wasser wirklich andersrum in den ausguss ? 
du kannst einen ganz schön neidisch machen, wenn man dein blogg so ließt.....wir gehen stark auf den schmuddel-winter zu und du hast frühling :aufreg 

grüße nach kiwi-island  

ps. deine buchtips waren/sind gold wert. danke nochmal


----------



## Manitou (20. Oktober 2004)

@ Principia

Was ich von Morgentoilette in Flugzeug-WCs halte, muss ich wahrscheinlich nicht extra ausführen.


Kannst du da nichts machen???  


@Rune

Du solltest Autor werden!!! Während der Buchmesse darst du dann bei uns nächtigen!!       

Weltklasse!!


Manitou


----------



## Principia (20. Oktober 2004)

Manitou schrieb:
			
		

> @ Principia
> 
> _Was ich von Morgentoilette in Flugzeug-WCs halte, muss ich wahrscheinlich nicht extra ausführen._
> Kannst du das nichts machen???


aber klar doch.


----------



## Manitou (20. Oktober 2004)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> aber klar doch.




Rune wird sich schon auf der Rückflug freuen!!  

Manitou


----------



## Rune Roxx (21. Oktober 2004)

Hi zusammen!

Erstmal Danke fuer die Blumen! Freut mich, wenn jemand mein Tagebuch liest (vielleicht wird das ja eine Alternative fuer zukuenftige Generationen zum Werk von Anne Frank)...

Ich habe jetzt eine Breitband-Internet-Anbindung hier an meiner Universitaet; sobald ich ein Ethernetkabel aufgetrieben habe, gibt es auch Fotos!

Principia: Die abgebildete Toilette sieht wirklich klasse aus... weiss zufaellig jemand, wie man in New Zealand Kreditantraege fuer 1st class Fluege beantragt?

Mittlerweile habe ich rausgefunden, dass der populaerste Sport hier... Mountainbiking ist. Werde mich nachher auf die Suche nach einem Ersatz fuer mein geliebtes Cube machen... Es gibt hier auch eine Rennserie - wirklich aergerlich, dass Rennen doch keine Extrapunkte im Winterpokal geben! Bin mal gespannt, wie gut die Konkurrenz hier ist...

Gruesse,
Ben


----------



## Manitou (21. Oktober 2004)

> Der einzige Punkt, der mich nachdenken lässt: hier ist eine recht große Rennserie, an der ich teilnehmen kann/soll/möchte. Wenn das Bike ein bisschen robuster wäre, ist das sicher kein Fehler.



Das solltest du besser bleiben lassen!! Wenn die Kiwis sehen mit welchen Kettenblatt du die Berge hochfährst schicken die dich gleich wieder heim (oder sie halten dich für einen kleinen Jan Ullrich)!!   


Manitou


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## :mr:80%: (21. Oktober 2004)

Manitou schrieb:
			
		

> ...oder sie halten dich für einen kleinen Jan Ullrich!!
> 
> 
> Manitou



the kaiser


----------



## Manitou (21. Oktober 2004)

Landschaftlich muss das ja der totale Wahnisnn sein!! Vielleicht sollten wir doch noch schnell ein RR bzw "Spezial" RR Treffen dort abhalten!! 

Frage an den Flugzeugspezi (Principia)

Hast du gerad ne Maschine parat die nen Testflug absolvieren muss!!???  

Manitou


----------



## nkwd (21. Oktober 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Freut mich, wenn jemand mein Tagebuch liest (vielleicht wird das ja eine Alternative fuer zukuenftige Generationen zum Werk von Anne Frank)...


gelesen hab ichs, aber mit dem Auswendiglernen tu ich mir noch bissel schwer  ich öerne trotzdem fleissig weiter 
schön, daß du extra wegen meinem Generve so schnell mit schreiben angefangen hast - fühl mich jetzt richtig wichtig! kannst dann in der späteren Druckversion noch ne Widmung für mich unterbringen???   



			
				Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Mittlerweile habe ich rausgefunden, dass der populaerste Sport hier... Mountainbiking ist. Werde mich nachher auf die Suche nach einem Ersatz fuer mein geliebtes Cube machen...


was wetten wir, daß das auch ein gutes Rad wird und du dann mit nochmal ca 10kg mehr Gepäck heimfliegst, weil dich net von trennen kannst?!



			
				Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt hier auch eine Rennserie - wirklich aergerlich, dass Rennen doch keine Extrapunkte im Winterpokal geben!


beschwer dich da mal im Fitness-Forum und du wirst gesteinigt, da bist ja eh schon der "Winterpokal-Betrüger-Tourist"  

also, halt uns schön weiter auf dem Laufenden!
und schau dir schonmal paar schöne Strecken an, falls das mit Michael und dem Flugzeug doch klappt, wollen wir schon ein fertiggeplantes IBC RR MTB Treffen sehen


----------



## Rune Roxx (21. Oktober 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> was wetten wir, daß das auch ein gutes Rad wird und du dann mit nochmal ca 10kg mehr Gepäck heimfliegst, weil dich net von trennen kannst?!



Bei dem, was die hier für Übergewicht im Flugzeug verlangen, wäre das die erste Gelgenheit, wo ich mit LEICHTBAU verdammt BILLIG wegkäme 

Ich habe einen Laden gefunden, die mir ein 2nd Hand Bike verkaufen und im März wieder zurücknehmen... so ne Art "Leasing". Ist für meine Zwecke natürlich perfekt. Heute werde ich die Räder anschauen...


----------



## Rune Roxx (22. Oktober 2004)

Hi zusammen,

neben einem KLITZEKLEINEN Update in meinem Tagebuch habe ich euch hier mal ein Bild (**** dial-up connection):






Viele Grüße!!


----------



## Manitou (22. Oktober 2004)

WOW!!! Ich glaube ich wander aus!! 

Stell doch bitte mal ein Bild von dir rein, wenn du das Rugby spielen mit denen











 überlebt hast   !!!

Manitou 

New Zealand ALL Blacks sind geil und Haka rules!!


----------



## Principia (22. Oktober 2004)

@ben

ich bräuchte deine "kiwi" adresse. komme mal fürs wochenende runter 

wahnsinns landschaft......!


----------



## Rune Roxx (23. Oktober 2004)

Klar... wenn mal jemand in der Gegend ist, kann er gern auf nen Ride vorbei kommen

In den Berg stampf ich euch dann damit:






Die Geschichte zu meinem neuen Rennhobel wie immer online unter Benjamin's Little Big Adventures.

Grüße,
B

PS: Ich mag jetzt nicht nerven, aber könnte vielleicht endlich mal jemand diesem Thread hier Sterne geben? 

PPS: Wünsch euch ein schönes Wochenende! Trainiert nicht so viel... der Winterpokal (für den ich mir und euch einen FAIREN VERLAUF wünsche   ) hat noch nicht angefangen...


----------



## Principia (26. Oktober 2004)

was ist los ? gibt es nichts neues mehr....anscheinend ist er der schönheit des landes erlegen und will nichts mehr mit g.o.g. zu tun haben, oder die ureinwohner haben ihn zum "essen" eingeladen....obwohl, kann eigentlich nicht sein, ausser sie sind auf diat 

also weiter mit den berichten, beichten, bilder, usw...


----------



## Manitou (26. Oktober 2004)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> was ist los ? gibt es nichts neues mehr....anscheinend ist er der schönheit des landes erlegen und will nichts mehr mit g.o.g. zu tun haben, oder die ureinwohner haben ihn zum "essen" eingeladen....obwohl, kann eigentlich nicht sein, ausser sie sind auf diat
> 
> also weiter mit den berichten, beichten, bilder, usw...




Genau, so wird das nichts mit einem neuen Bestseller!!!

Manitou


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (26. Oktober 2004)

Sorry guys,

seit bei mir die Schule angefangen hat, bin ich auf einmal wieder im Stress. Ich gehe von 9 bis 3 zum Englisch-Unterricht, danach lerne ich noch ein bisschen am NMIT, treffe dort ein paar Leute, sitze abends zuhause am Laptop und mache Präsentationen (@Manitou: unser Subject ist "famous persons" und wir sollten uns jemand aussuchen über den wir eine Präsentation machen sollten... nachdem ich im warmup schon Jan Ullrich vorgestellt habe, bastel ich gerade mit Powerpoint was über Tony Hawk zusammen!). 

Seit mein Lehrer vorgeschlagen hat, dass ich den Level-1-Test machen soll (nein, ihr Lästermäuler - das ist nicht der für Einsteiger, sondern der höchste), bin ich nun wirklich unter Druck geraten. Ich sollte die Idee über den Haufen werfen  

Nebenbei muss ich ja noch die 20, 30 Mahlzeiten am Tag futtern und ab und Mountainbiken gehen (morgen treffe ich mich mit ein paar Amateuer-Fahrern). Das mit den Videospielen gegen meine Mitbewohner lasse ich jetzt mal unerwähnt (im Ernst: egal, was ich hier mache... ich lerne dabei Vokabeln).

Es gibt viel zu erzählen, aber gebt mir zwei Tage. I'm sorry for the inconvinience


----------



## Rune Roxx (27. Oktober 2004)

Neues Entertainment für Principias und Manitous Mittagspause... klick


----------



## Principia (27. Oktober 2004)

schon wieder alles gelesen, nur habe ich _noch _gar keine mittagspause....


----------



## Manitou (27. Oktober 2004)

So langsam werde ich süchtig!!!   

Erzähl doch mal was zu deinem neuen Birdhouse Deck!!!!

Manitou


----------



## nkwd (27. Oktober 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Neues Entertainment für Principias und Manitous Mittagspause...


hey, schreib ruhig schon früher - fauler Student langweilt sich daheim....   
weißt du übrigens, daß ich schon ernsthaft am planen bin, ob und wie ich auch mal ein halbes Jahr rüber komm? Ne Freundin von mir is ja auch in Neuseeland und ihr erzählt in etwa dasselbe über das Land, die Leute usw.
Gibts in Neuseeland zufällig gute Jobs für Informatiker???


----------



## Rune Roxx (27. Oktober 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> hey, schreib ruhig schon früher - fauler Student langweilt sich daheim....
> weißt du übrigens, daß ich schon ernsthaft am planen bin, ob und wie ich auch mal ein halbes Jahr rüber komm? Ne Freundin von mir is ja auch in Neuseeland und ihr erzählt in etwa dasselbe über das Land, die Leute usw.
> Gibts in Neuseeland zufällig gute Jobs für Informatiker???



Nur ganz kurz, ich hab gleich Schule:

- Ich kann nicht "früher" schreiben, WEIL ICH DA SCHLAFE!
- Informatiker sind auch gesucht. Wenn du allerdings ein Praktikum machen willst, musst du dich auf einen unbezahlten Job einstellen. Wenn's konkret wird, schick mir ne E-Mail.

@Manitou:
Danke

Es ist ein Tony Hawk Signature Board... alle Parts von Birdhouse (gab's komplett für 270 $). Ich mach später mal ein Foto (nur vom Board; nicht von mir AUF dem Board).


----------



## Manitou (1. November 2004)

Hast du den NZ Bikern mal von uns erzählt??? Was halten die von unserem Forum??? Haben die auch so ein Forum?? 



Manitou

@Rune Kommt davon wenn man während dem schreiben telefoniert!!


----------



## Rune Roxx (1. November 2004)

Manitou schrieb:
			
		

> WAs sagen die Leute in NZ eigntlcih zu uns???? Du hast hier schliesslich ein großen FAN CLUB!!
> 
> 
> Manitou



Äh... sorry, ist noch arg früh bei euch, eh!? Was sagen die Leute zu euch? Mh... vielleicht "Hallo"!? Tut mir leid, ich steh' wirklich auf dem Schlauch!

Aber ich freu mich wirklich, dass ihr mich nicht vergesst 

(beim nächsten RR-Treffen dürft ihr mich dafür auch so richtig nass machen, weil ich hier ALLES außer radfahren mache... ich bin sehr sportlich, aber zu mehr als ein bis zwei Radtouren die Woche komme ich einfach nicht)


----------



## Manitou (1. November 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Äh... sorry, ist noch arg früh bei euch, eh!? Was sagen die Leute zu euch? Mh... vielleicht "Hallo"!? Tut mir leid, ich steh' wirklich auf dem Schlauch!
> 
> Aber ich freu mich wirklich, dass ihr mich nicht vergesst
> 
> (beim nächsten RR-Treffen dürft ihr mich dafür auch so richtig nass machen, weil ich hier ALLES außer radfahren mache... ich bin sehr sportlich, aber zu mehr als ein bis zwei Radtouren die Woche komme ich einfach nicht)




Habs geändert!!! siehe oben!!!  

Manitou


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (2. November 2004)

Manitou schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du den NZ Bikern mal von uns erzählt??? Was halten die von unserem Forum??? Haben die auch so ein Forum??



Ich glaube nicht, dass es extra für NZ ein Board gibt; ich würde auf mtbr.com verweisen... allerdings ist es was anderes, wenn die Population eines Landes, das etwa so groß wie das alte Deutschland nur ein Zwanzigstel des kompletten Deutschlands beträgt... 

Da niemand hier Deutsch spricht hab ich auch noch nix von dem Forum erzählt... dass ich Fans habe, allerdings schon 

Nun, Biken zählt hier nicht zu meinen Hauptaktivitäten. Ich bin noch voll damit beschäftigt, Mädels... äh, Englisch zu lernen und so.


----------



## Principia (8. November 2004)

leute...was looooossss ?

der eine tummelt sich nur noch im fitnessforum und heult wegen der zeitverschiebung rum... 
der andere hat nie zeit um ne runde zu fahren... 
der dritte ist seit monaten verschollen... 
und der vierte... 

also wo seit ihr? was macht ihr?

grüße von der front! 





http://www.rennrad-news.de/rennrad-treff/cache/text/wp.php?user=8


----------



## Manitou (8. November 2004)

bin doch da!!! 

Wo soll ich auch sonst sein   

Manitou


----------



## Rune Roxx (8. November 2004)

Ich bin auch da... und trotzdem irgendwie weg. Oder umgekehrt.

Lies noch mal den allerersten Beitrag - den Thread gibt's nur, weil ich's hier zu ruhig fand...

Yeah, es ist mal wieder wenig los in meinem Lieblingsboard und ich muss einräumen, in letzter Zeit auch nicht mehr allzu oft im Forum präsent zu sein. Das liegt zum einen daran, dass ich echt wenig Rad fahre zum anderen, dass der Grenznutzen des Unterhaltungswerts (um mal ein paar Denkanstöße für dein Studium zu liefern) mit zunehmender Mitgliedsdauer abnimmt. Irgendwann wird's sogar langweilig, einem gewissen Schweizer Motocrossprofi auf die Nerven zu gehen... Die meisten Themen wiederholen sich doch. Es fehlen ein paar "Originale" über die man sich ärgern, mit denen man lachen oder mit denen man sich Wortduelle liefern kann (spontan fällt mir Speedster ein).

Außerdem ist man, wenn man so weit von Deutschland weg wohnt, auch ein bisschen vom Deutschen Alltagsgeschehen entfernt. Wenn dann sowieso IRGENDJEMAND jeden zweiten Beitrag von mir löscht, schreibe ich halt lieber meinen Mädels 

Nichtsdestotrotz hoffe ich, dass die alte Netz-Clique der "üblichen Verdächtigen" zusammen bleibt und wir spätestens im Frühjahr 2005 wieder alle zusammen unsere Bierkugeln durch die ein oder andere Forumstreffenlocation schieben (oh Leute... ich werd' so langsam sein...).

Freu mich schon drauf!


----------



## Manitou (8. November 2004)

Stimmt was du schreibst!!! Wir haben dadurch endlich wieder Zeit zum radfahren!!  

Manitou


----------



## nkwd (8. November 2004)

ich leb auch noch! so irgendwie halt  
hab Fr wieder mit GA I angefangen, muß mich aber wegen den Resten einer starken Erkältung noch bissel schonen. Sa ist erst mein Puls Amok gelaufen (auf ner lockeren GA Fahrt plötzlich auf 200 hoch) und wenige Minuten später hats Knie gestreikt *grummel* Und jetzt mach ich halt langsam und kurier mich doch lieber richtig aus....   



			
				Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Nichtsdestotrotz hoffe ich, dass die alte Netz-Clique der "üblichen Verdächtigen" zusammen bleibt und wir spätestens im Frühjahr 2005 wieder alle zusammen unsere Bierkugeln durch die ein oder andere Forumstreffenlocation schieben (oh Leute... ich werd' so langsam sein...)


klar! irgendwann zwischen Ostern und Pfingsten bei mir im Murgtal! Organisation steht von meiner Seite aus ziemlich komplett. Hätte sowohl die Strecken für 2 Tage MTB als auch für RR zu 90% zusammen, wüßte was ich euch als Unterbringung empfehlen würde und wo wir abends noch hinkönnten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (9. November 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> wo wir abends noch hinkönnten...



WICHTIG!


----------



## Manitou (9. November 2004)

Rennrad wäre wieder ganz schön!!! Wie sieht es aus, hat jeder eins????  

@Principia 
Was macht das Projekt???

Manitou


----------



## Principia (9. November 2004)

ach du ******, jetzt bin ich aber im zugzwang


----------



## Manitou (9. November 2004)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> ach du ******, jetzt bin ich aber im zugzwang




Die Latte hängt hoch!!!






Manitou


----------



## Principia (9. November 2004)

ich dachte eher an sowas:






mit nem passenden rahmen, den ich wahrscheinlich niemals bekommen werde


----------



## Manitou (9. November 2004)

Die Basis hast du doch!!! Die 100 gramm kannst du noch woanders rausholen!!
Vor allem gibt es dann nicht so schnell Beulen!

Manitou


----------



## Rune Roxx (9. November 2004)

Morgen, Jungs.

Freut mich zu hören, dass es auf ein RENNRAD-Treffen raus läuft. Irgendwie hatten wir ja letztes Jahr ausreichend Gelegenheit zu zeigen, dass wir zu ungeschickt für MTB-Touren sind 

Principia, wieso kaufst du dir nicht einfach ein 1000-EUR-Standard-Hobel, machst dir keine Gedanken mehr über Beulen und zeigst nächstes Jahr, dass man trotz Produkt-Downgrades ehemalige Bergziegen leichtfüßig abledern kann!? Kommst du zum Treffen mit konkret Porsche, sieht das genau so easy aus 

Hab nach langer Schreibpause (die ich zum Schreiben von E-Mails an ein paar Freunde verwendet habe) endlich mal wieder was in meinem *Tagebuch * veröffentlicht. Also... check den Scheíß aus!!

Ach, NKWD: lass uns frühzeitig wissen, wenn du dich für ein Datum entschieden hast! Falls es auf Mitte April oder später fällt, kann ich wohl teilnehmen. Allerdings wird es für mich dann auch eher ein Urlaub im Schwarzwald und ich weiß noch nicht, wie viel ich fahren kann (wenn ich zurück komme, ziehe ich ins Ruhrgebiet um).

Wünsch euch noch nen schönen Tag!
Benjamin


----------



## nkwd (9. November 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, NKWD: lass uns frühzeitig wissen, wenn du dich für ein Datum entschieden hast! Falls es auf Mitte April oder später fällt, kann ich wohl teilnehmen. Allerdings wird es für mich dann auch eher ein Urlaub im Schwarzwald und ich weiß noch nicht, wie viel ich fahren kann (wenn ich zurück komme, ziehe ich ins Ruhrgebiet um).


Fahren kannst du beide Tage  - du mußt! Dich ziehts im Mom aber wirklich weg von hier, oder? Was machst dann im Ruhrgebiet? Zur Abwechselung mal arbeiten, hoff ich!   
Also meine Lieblingstermine wären 19.-20.3. (liegt noch vor den Osterferien), 9.-10.4., 16.-17.4. oder 7.-8.5.


----------



## Rune Roxx (9. November 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> Fahren kannst du beide Tage  - du mußt! Dich ziehts im Mom aber wirklich weg von hier, oder? Was machst dann im Ruhrgebiet? Zur Abwechselung mal arbeiten, hoff ich!
> Also meine Lieblingstermine wären 19.-20.3. (liegt noch vor den Osterferien), 9.-10.4., 16.-17.4. oder 7.-8.5.



19.-20.3.... Alter, du weißt schon, dass der März in Deutschland noch ziemlich kalt sein kann!? Bis dahin bin ich WAHRSCHEINLICH zurück, aber im blödesten Fall leide ich noch unter Jetlag. Ist sicher witzig, ich bin dafür.

9.-10.4.... da kann ich definitiv nicht. Die Woche drauf mag ich nicht, weil das mein erstes Wochenende im Ruhrgebiet sein wird...

7.-8.5. ist noch über ein halbes Jahr hin... in meinem Outlook steht noch nix (aber plant um Himmels Willen nicht Anfang November was für Mai; das geht schief!).

Was heißt eigentlich "zur Abwechslung mal arbeiten"? Was glaubst du, was ich gerade mache??



Äh, mal ganz was anderes: hat einer von euch zufällig Lust in der letzten Märzwoche mit mir ne Woche Rennrad/Mountainbike fahren zu gehen? Nein, nicht im Schwarzwald und auch nicht im Ruhrgebiet. Ich will nach Spanien!


----------



## nkwd (9. November 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> 19.-20.3.... Alter, du weißt schon, dass der März in Deutschland noch ziemlich kalt sein kann!? Bis dahin bin ich WAHRSCHEINLICH zurück, aber im blödesten Fall leide ich noch unter Jetlag. Ist sicher witzig, ich bin dafür.


Dann halten wir den Termin mal fest! Denn außer an den von mir genannten gehts bei mir erst wieder Ende Mai. Jetlag beim Radeln is sicher lustig *fg*
Wenn wir uns für RR entscheiden (und so scheints ja), dann würde ich Sa eine schwere "Ich hasse den Schwarzwald" Bergtour (wobei sich da auch der Umfang variieren läßt; gibt keinen 18km Hammeranstieg, aber dafür einige kürzere dies trotzdem in sich haben) und So eine gemütliche "Ich liebe den Rhein" (aka "Rund um Rastatt, aber bloß ne rein") GA2-Tour machen...




			
				Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Was heißt eigentlich "zur Abwechslung mal arbeiten"? Was glaubst du, was ich gerade mache??


Urlaub!  
alles andere ist doch nur Freizeitbeschäftigung 




			
				Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Äh, mal ganz was anderes: hat einer von euch zufällig Lust in der letzten Märzwoche mit mir ne Woche Rennrad/Mountainbike fahren zu gehen? Nein, nicht im Schwarzwald und auch nicht im Ruhrgebiet. Ich will nach Spanien!


Lust ja, aber es geht bei mir leider nicht! Vom 25.3. - 3.4.05 bin ich nebenberuflich eingespannt und verpaß deshalb auch das Trainingslager von meinen Verein  Wens interessiert, was ich da so schaffe: Ich bin der Webmaster, Schichtleiter uvm. des *78. Badischen Schachkongresses * (btw: wie findet ihr die Website?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (9. November 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> Urlaub!
> alles andere ist doch nur Freizeitbeschäftigung



Sehr geehrter Herr NKWD,

leider muss ich in diesem Punkt aufs Schärfste widersprechen! Ich würde mir solche Unterstellungen ja gefallen lassen, falls du einer derer wärst, die erstmal ne Packung Koffeintabletten frühstücken, damit sie den Herausforderungen des Tages noch halbwegs begegnen können... aber ICH HAB AUCH MAL STUDIERT! Pfff... ausschlafen, feiern, drei bis vier Tage Klausurstress (oh, aber das sogar zwei Mal im Jahr)...

Was ist jetzt Freizeitbeschäftigung?

Ergebenst,
Rune


----------



## Manitou (10. November 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr NKWD,
> 
> leider muss ich in diesem Punkt aufs Schärfste widersprechen! Ich würde mir solche Unterstellungen ja gefallen lassen, falls du einer derer wärst, die erstmal ne Packung Koffeintabletten frühstücken, damit sie den Herausforderungen des Tages noch halbwegs begegnen können... aber ICH HAB AUCH MAL STUDIERT! Pfff... ausschlafen, feiern, drei bis vier Tage Klausurstress (oh, aber das sogar zwei Mal im Jahr)...
> 
> ...



Wartet erstmal ab bis ihr in Principias und mein Alter kommt. Dann erwartet euch richtig Stress!!! Und Aufputschdrogen wie Koffeinpillen helfen dann sowieso nichtmehr!!

Gruß

Manitou


----------



## Principia (10. November 2004)

mein vorschlag:

wenn im märz --> mtb
wenn im mai --> rennrad


----------



## Rune Roxx (10. November 2004)

Oh, wow... ihr seit ja schon 4 bzw. 5 Jahre älter...

Morgen fange ich mit dem Training an. Ich stampf euch in den Berg.


----------



## nkwd (10. November 2004)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> wenn im märz --> mtb
> wenn im mai --> rennrad


will da jemand kein neues RR aufbauen? 
von mir aus können wir auch im März MTB fahren (wie gesagt, hättte auch dafür fertig geplante Touren) und im Mai (egal wo, muß net unbedingt bei mir sein) nochn Treffen machen und da mit RR rumcruisen.

*@rune*
ich weiß ja net, wies bei dir war, aber bei mir ist Studium 2-3 Monate gemütliche Ruhe (mit mehr oder weniger regelmäßigem Besuchen der Vorlesungen) und dann pro Klausur 4 Wochen harte Arbeit mit zw 5-10h Lernaufwand pro Tag (steigt gegen Ende hin aber noch weiter). Und dann reicht der Aufwand doch nur für ne Note zw 1,7-2,7. Also ganz so geschenkt isses bei uns leider net!


----------



## Principia (10. November 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> will da jemand kein neues RR aufbauen?


so wie es derzeit aussieht, ist die wahrscheinlichkeit recht hoch bis mai wieder auf schmalen reifen unterwegs zu sein


----------



## Manitou (10. November 2004)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> so wie es derzeit aussieht, ist die wahrscheinlichkeit recht hoch bis mai wieder auf schmalen reifen unterwegs zu sein



Wird aber auch langsam Zeit!!!  

Manitou


----------



## Manitou (10. November 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, wow... ihr seit ja schon 4 bzw. 5 Jahre älter...
> 
> Morgen fange ich mit dem Training an. Ich stampf euch in den Berg.




Wissen wir!!! 

Manitou


----------



## Rune Roxx (10. November 2004)

Guys,

was haltet ihr davon das Augenmerk mal auf März zu richten; selbst bis dahin sind's noch vier Monate hin... im Mai können wir ja noch mal zusammen fahren!?

(ihr wisst ja, dass ich nur bei Forumstreffen in die Pedale trete und nur eine Radtour im Jahr - die dann eh wieder nach 50 km gecancelt werden muss, weil einer der alten Herren schwächelt - ist schon eh weng wenig...)

Grüße,
Ben

PS: Geiles Wetter heut Abend... Einladung zum Kino (weibliche Einladung) annehmen oder Biken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (11. November 2004)

macht doch was ihr wollt  

ich passe mich den gegebenheiten an.  des weiteren möchte ich hiermit auch noch mal zum nightride in diesem winter aufrufen...(hatten wir ja schon beim letzten treffen angesprochen)...und damit ich letztendlich auch noch mit etwas "mit form" (die durch die neuen "gegebenheiten" rapide abnimmt) teilnehmen kann, wäre ich dafür dies noch im laufenden jahr durchzuführen.

also mal ein "aufruf" in die frankfurter gegend.....uli, thomas, klaus. macht mal vorschläge. in der adventszeit wäre ja ideal, wegen glühwein...usw...

gruß
*der alte herr, wegen dem die runden immer nach 50km gecancelt werden müssen*


----------



## Manitou (11. November 2004)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> *der alte herr, wegen dem die runden immer nach 50km gecancelt werden müssen*




STOP mal!! Der meint mich!!!


----------



## Rune Roxx (11. November 2004)

Manitou schrieb:
			
		

> STOP mal!! Der meint mich!!!



Wir klären das im März.




> PS: Geiles Wetter heut Abend... Einladung zum Kino (weibliche Einladung) annehmen oder Biken?



Oh verdammt, ich war natürlich im Kino. "Shall we dance" mit J-Lo und Richard Gere (wen interessiert Richard Gere?). J-Lo ist... wie sag ich das am besten... damn, ich habe echt schlecht geschlafen...

Die Story ist langweilig und vorhersehbar - den Film kann ich trotzdem empfehlen


----------



## tvaellen (11. November 2004)

Manitou schrieb:
			
		

> STOP mal!! Der meint mich!!!



Nö, mich 

Bekunde hiermit Interesse, auch wenn es vermutlich nur für das Fahren des Besenwagens reicht 

Tvaellen


----------



## Rune Roxx (13. November 2004)

Irgendwie finde ich es frustrierend, dass der einzige Thread, der hier noch massig Zugriffe bekommt, Doping als Thema hat. Es ist so ein klasse Sport - hat niemand eine schöne Geschichte zu erzählen?


----------



## :Brian (13. November 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie finde ich es frustrierend, dass der einzige Thread, der hier noch massig Zugriffe bekommt, Doping als Thema hat. Es ist so ein klasse Sport - hat niemand eine schöne Geschichte zu erzählen?



Hey Rune,
ich glaube das liegt einfach daran, dass das hier in erster Linie ein MTB-Board ist, mit ein paar Leuten, die auch rennradeln. Ich eher nur im Winter auf der Rolle   . Ich lese hier trotzdem ganz gerne mit, da mich der Sport interessiert.
Wenn du mehr Rennrad-spezifisches lesen willst, dann schau mal bei www.cycling4fans.de rein. Da gibt es jede Menge Stories mit viel Hintergrundwissen und nett geschrieben. Das zugehörige Forum ist gut, viele Leute mit Ahnung vom Sport. Kann ich nur empfehlen, aber vielleicht kennst du es ja auch. 
Ach so, ich bin nicht der Forumsbetreiber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (14. November 2004)

Hey Brian,

ich suche kein "belebtes RR-Board"... es geht mir hier eher darum, was von den Leuten zu lesen, die ich kenne. Kenne sehr viele RR-Internetseiten (rr-forum.de.............), habe aber wenig Zeit/Lust zum x-ten Mal über Beine rasieren, Reifenwahl oder ähnliches zu lesen. Und da ich weiß, dass es hier jede Menge Jungs gibt, die interessantes zu erzählen haben, fühle ich mich hier "zuhause" (und das trotz .de-Domain ).

It's not only about the topics - it's about entertainment and the people, man


----------



## Rune Roxx (15. November 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> Urlaub!
> alles andere ist doch nur Freizeitbeschäftigung



Tja guys,

ich habe heute tatsächlich Urlaub gebucht. Für eine gute Woche werde ich verhältnismäßig nah an Deutschland sein! Wer also schon lange mal wieder ein Bier mit dem coolsten Teilzeitkiwi des Boards trinken wollte - das ist DIE Gelegenheit:

Es war einfach der Gedanke "****, du kannst doch nicht Weihnachten bei 28° C am Strand feiern" und dann habe ich mich beim Arbeiten (ja, NKWD, ich ARBEITE) zwischen zwei Cappuccino entschieden, dass ich Weihnachten lieber bei 28° C am Strand feiern möchte - 28° C WASSERTEMPERATUR.

Sydney (SIDney) ist nur ein paar Stunden von hier weg... und wann hat man schon mal die Gelegenheit für eine Handvoll EUR in eine *der* Motropolen zu fliegen??


----------



## Rune Roxx (24. November 2004)

Klaus, mir geht's shice...


----------



## nkwd (24. November 2004)

was willst du uns sagen?


----------



## Manitou (25. November 2004)

Das kommt davon!!!! Wie du schon sagtest, du wirst langsam zu alt!!!  

Augen zu und durch!!! 

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## Rune Roxx (26. November 2004)

Was, alt? Vorgestern musste ich meine ID zeigen, um in einen bloody Pub zu kommen. Gut, das ging ja noch; passiert mir öfter und ich weiß (und schätze), dass ich sehr jung aussehe. 

Heute haben sie mir dann aber kein Bier verkauft, OBWOHL ich meine ID dabei hatte! Das hat nicht gereicht... die wollten allen Ernstes meinen Reisepass haben! Ich hab versucht die Schnecke an der Kasse zu überzeugen, dass wir Europäer gar keine Reisepässe haben, aber das hat sie mir dann wohl doch nicht geglaubt... So weit kommt's noch, dass ich meinen Reisepass zum Einkaufen mitschleppe. Mit 23! 

Die laufen wohl auf dem Kopf hier...


@NKWD: 
Ach, nichts. Manitou hat nur ein bisschen mit mir via ICQ gechattet und mich nicht schlafen lassen. So gegen 16 Uhr... EURER ZEIT! Und ich musste halt um halb acht wieder aufstehen...

(warum ich mitten in der Woche erst um 3 Uhr morgens nach Hause komme, dann auch noch Gelegenheit zum chatten hab - sprich: ALLEINE nach Hause komme - und was für Spirituosen die Kiwi aus Deutschland importieren, mag ich an der Stelle für mich behalten)


Weiß jemand was neues?


----------



## Principia (26. November 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand was neues?


 ja...hier...ich.....ulle will 2005 voll angreifen!!!!


----------



## Rune Roxx (26. November 2004)

Und wenn die beiden 2070 im Rollstuhl um die Wette fahren wird Lance noch gewinnen

Ich glaube, die einzige interessante Meldung aus dem Sportsektor der letzten Wochen war, dass Phil Knight zurück getreten ist...


----------



## Manitou (26. November 2004)

und Michelle Bartoli hört auch noch auf!!!! Ob das was mit den neuen Doping Kontrollen zu tun hat  !!

Manitou

P.S. Ich werde 2005 auch voll angreifen. Wer macht mit???


----------



## Principia (26. November 2004)

mal im ernst. was gibt es neues ?

 eigentlich nicht sehr viel.
 mein chef ist gestern unerwartet in den skiurkaub, somit bleibt wiedermal alles an mir hängen. 
 im studium beschäftige ich micht z.zt mit human recource management passt ja irgendwie 
sporttechnisch läuft es wegen den beiden oberen punkten nicht so wie ich es gerne hätte. 
 und meine frau bekommt nächste woche einen tag vor meinem geburtstag ein pferd....hab *ich *nun geburtstag, oder wer? 


 also, alles im grünen bereich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## :mr:80%: (26. November 2004)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> mal im ernst. was gibt es neues ?
> 
> eigentlich nicht sehr viel.
> mein chef ist gestern unerwartet in den skiurkaub, somit bleibt wiedermal alles an mir hängen.
> ...




bis zum pferd hätte ich das auch so schreiben können...ich frag mich immer, wie man astronomische 30h/woche im winterpokal trainieren kann...  
entweder frei genommen oder noch in der vorschule...anders kann das gar nicht gehen, oder?


@manitou: das mit dem angreifen schaun wir dann mal...im feb hab ich das diplom hinter mir, dann muss ich "nur noch" arbeiten...es wird also deutlich entspannter und angriffsmässiger...

aber: auch alles im grünen


----------



## Rune Roxx (27. November 2004)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> mal im ernst. was gibt es neues ?



Euer Teilzeitkiwi hat's in die lokale Zeitung geschafft...



> It's very important for German professionals to be schooled in English and gain work experience overseas



...hab ich angeblich gesagt. Zwar kenne ich die Wörter "gain", "schooled", "very" und "overseas" nicht, aber ich find's nett, dass man einen richtigen Satz für mich zusammen gebastelt hat. Da ich den Reporter leider nicht verstanden habe (er hat mich was auf Englisch gefragt), hab ich halt mal "hey, cool" geantwortet..

(den Kontext kann man sich ja zusammen reimen, nehme ich an)


----------



## Rune Roxx (27. November 2004)

Klaus, mir wird's morgen wieder shice gehen...


----------



## Rune Roxx (27. November 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Klaus, mir wird's morgen wieder shice gehen...




Also langsam glaube ich ja, ist DAS hier mein Internettagebuch...

Nun, glücklicherweise geht es mir heute blendend. Ich liebe es nur, wenn hier alle so rücksichtsvoll morgens um 9 schon durch die Gegend schreien. Hallo, vielleicht arbeiten manche der Hausbewohner ja und müssen (müssen?) am Wochenende feiern? 

Was gestern war, dass ich mich nach 5 Uhr morgens (aus einem Land, in dem um 3 der letzte Pub schließt) noch zu einem solchen Kommentar hinreißen lasse? Ach, nichts. Ich hatte mich just entschieden, nur noch kurz auf nen Mochaccino wegzugehen und das mit dem Feiern mal bleiben zu lassen. Lauf bei mir die Straße runter... winkt's ganz aufgeregt aus nem Haus raus. Ich so "die meinen jeden, nur nicht mich" - aber da war keiner. Ich also hin, die voll glücklich "heeey, der erste, dem wir gewunken haben, der her kommt" -> ich war mitten auf einer (für Herrn 80%: ja, female) Party gelandet.

Nachdem man (frau) mich ein bisschen mit Cola Rum abgefüllt hatte (ehrlich, ich hab von denen noch niemand jemals zuvor gesehen), haben zwei der Mädels beschlossen "we're takin you to town tonite". Hm, warum nicht, ich wollte ja sowieso noch nen Mochaccino. Wir waren dann leider im einzigen Laden der Stadt, der so was NICHT hat. Gut, halt noch so nen Rum (hat das mal jemand getrunken? Das ist Hölle! Vor allem für uns magersüchtige Ex-Rennfahrer).

Glaubt mir jemand noch, was ich gerade erzähle? Weil... ich würde's nicht! Es stimmt aber wirklich!

Ok, ich mich kurz verabschiedet -> ab in ein sehr ruhiges, sehr gediegenes Café, mich unterwegs totgelacht über die Geschichte und mich mit meinen deutschen Kolleginnen (ich schreib jetzt nur fürs Klischee "Kolleginnen" - es waren auch zwei Jungs dabei) getroffen. Kurz noch gepflegt nen Wein getrunken, meine Geschichte erzählt und... weiter ins Little Rock (das ist der Laden, wo die Mädels schon mal hingegangen sind). Nach ein, zwei Bier und ein bisschen tanzen ist mir eine von denen dann auch über den Weg gelaufen... Wo hört "zusammen tanzen" eigentlich auf und wo fängt "Vorspiel auf der Tanzfläche" an? 

Ha, nur dass das jetzt niemand interpretiert: ich bin gerade noch rechtzeitig geflüchtet! Weil... also wirklich. Bis vor zwei Wochen konnte ich ja sagen "gottseidank kennt mich hier niemand" - mittlerweile bin ich aber im bunten-Hund-Style unterwegs... Da muss man sich auch mal Gedanken um sein Image machen (das am Tag davor mal wieder Schaden genommen hat, aber das behalte ich besser für mich). Wohin flüchtet mann also so, wenn man DEFINITIV nicht gestört werden will? Klar, auf die Toilette.

Gute Idee? Mitnichten............ Eine andere von der Party war gerade auf dem Rückweg, fängt mich ab (nur um die Geschichte ein bisschen spannender zu machen: DIE wäre definitiv exzellent für meine Reputation gewesen), erzählt mir was von "lovely German" und bevor ich noch wirklich mitbekomme, was abgeht, versucht mir *die* Frau ihre Zunge in den Hals zu stecken! (!) (!!). Hallo!? Was geht eigentlich in diesem Land hier ab? So waren wir in GER das letzte Mal mit 15-16 unterwegs...

Mir wurde das dann zu bunt und ich bin zu meinen Deutschen zurück. Um 3 wie gesagt wie üblich aus dem Laden rausgeflogen und "nein, wir gehn nicht ins Bett" sondern noch auf eine "Afterhour" (wenn man das so nennen darf ohne Vogelgezwitscher). Das war dann noch ein gemütlicher Abschluss für einen total schrägen Abend...

Einmal mehr, live aus Neuseeland... Ich steh jetzt dann mal auf... Hab ne Strandverabredung (ihr könnt jetzt interpretieren, ob ich posen will, dass ich ne Strandverabredung hab oder ob ich posen will, dass UNSERE Strände zurzeit NICHT verschneit sind...).

Cheers,
Ben


----------



## Madze (28. November 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Also langsam glaube ich ja, ist DAS hier mein Internettagebuch...
> 
> Nun, glücklicherweise geht es mir heute blendend. Ich liebe es nur, wenn hier alle so rücksichtsvoll morgens um 9 schon durch die Gegend schreien. Hallo, vielleicht arbeiten manche der Hausbewohner ja und müssen (müssen?) am Wochenende feiern?
> 
> ...




Bereite schon mal alles für mich vor. Ich muß dahin, ich muß dahin


----------



## Rune Roxx (28. November 2004)

Madze schrieb:
			
		

> Bereite schon mal alles für mich vor. Ich muß dahin, ich muß dahin



Nimm Sonnencreme mit. Hab mich heute schon wieder verbrannt. Trotz Lichtschutzfaktor 20... und es ist immer noch viel zu kalt zum Schwimmen (im Pool hatten wir heute 19, im Meer max. 17°). Meine zwei Flatmates sind extra zu den heißen Quellen gefahren...


----------



## Manitou (28. November 2004)

Wie kannst du dir die Sauferei eigentlich leisten??? 

Manitou


----------



## Principia (28. November 2004)

man, man, man.....er _verkommt_ zum absoluten poser.


----------



## Rune Roxx (28. November 2004)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> man, man, man.....er _verkommt_ zum absoluten poser.



Yeah, weißt du... auch beim Feiern LEGE ICH DAS GROSSE BLATT AUF!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nkwd (28. November 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> auch beim Feiern LEGE ICH DAS GROSSE BLATT AUF!!!


dafür nächstes Frühjahr dann nimmer beim Biken! 
das ganze klingt nach extrem ungesunden Lebensstil (und natürlich viel Spaß, aber das würde ich an dieser Stelle natürlich nicht zugeben - nur damit du elender Poser dich net freust *fg*)
mein WE war ähnlich aufregend: Sa war ich bei der Leistungsdiagnostik vom Verein (wär ich noch 16 wären meine Wert wahrscheinlich richtig gut  ) und So war ich arbeiten (jaja, die New Economy kenn das Wort "Wochenende" eben nicht)
ich hätte auch wirklich mal wieder Lust auf hemmungslose Sauf-, Party- und diverse andere Exzesse..... nur im Moment ist doch wirklich mal endlich abnehmen, trainieren, arbeiten angesagt - aber wozu gehts am 13. Jan mit Fasching los  dann geh ich auch wieder aufs große Feier-Blatt  

ach ja: warum stehen diese Exzess-Berichte eigentlich nur hier? lesen im normalen Tagebuch zu viele Verwandte mit?


----------



## Rune Roxx (29. November 2004)

Zunächst mal:

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH zum ersten Geburtstag! Mein Lieblings-Thread ist heute genau ein Jahr alt...


@Principia, NKWD und Manitou:

Ihr habt ja so recht. Mein Lebensstil ist ungesund, unwürdig und macht langsam. Aber... es hat die letzten Wochen einfach so viel Spaß gemacht... und jetzt frage ich mich, warum ich eigentlich Rad gefahren bin (ihr merkt, ich spreche im Perfekt)! Ganz einfach - weil's Spaß gemacht hat! Ob das auf dem Level noch gesund war und ob man seine Zeit nicht hätte vernünftiger verbringen können, hätte man sich da genau so fragen können...

Also alles zu Ende? Der einstige Kletterer nur noch ein Poser und der Gilette Venus in der Tonne? ****, die Welt kann mich mal! 

Als ich gestern am Strand war und mich über Gott und die Welt unterhalten habe, ist mir aufgefallen, wie leuchtend meine Augen waren, als ich von meiner letzten Radsaison erzählt habe... und was fehlt. Zum ersten Mal seit langem war das "mal schauen, vielleicht fahre ich morgen" ernst gemeint.

Heute habe ich mein Bier und die Schokolade weggeschmissen, habe alle Pubverabredungen gecancelt und alle Einladungen zu Privatpartys diese Woche ausgeschlagen.

Nicht mehr Rad gefahren zu sein die letzten drei Wochen und nicht mehr "richtig" Rad gefahren zu sein seit September hat schon ein wenig Kraft gekostet. Dafür bin ich jetzt leichter als jemals zuvor, habe noch immer eine recht gute GA (ich laufe am Tag 1-2 Stunden mit 1-200 hm... JEDEN Tag... und ich habe alle möglichen Sportarten hier schon ausprobiert) UND ich bin tiefbraun (das tut nichts zur Sache; wollte nur mal wieder zwischendurch angeben).

Die erste GA-Runde war dann auch ein bisserl heftiger als erwartet. Das lag aber vor allem am heftigen Gegenwind auf der Rückfahrt (wenn man mal irgendwann nur noch 13 km/h fährt, ist das schon frustrierend... dafür waren in die andere Richtung öfter mal +50km/h drin... mit einem MTB mit platten Reifen!). 

Habe übrigens vergessen, warum doch GA gleich langweilig sein soll. Habe auf dem Rückweg bei zurückkehrender Flut die letzten Sonnenstrahlen eingefangen... die Straße verläuft kilometerlang exakt am Meer. Wenn das Meer glitzert, eine Möwe mit gleichem Tempo ein paar Meter neben einem her fliegt und man endlich wieder spürt, wie der Körper arbeitet um Leistung zu bringen, verflucht man sich für jedes einzelne Bier und jeden verpassten Kilometer.


Wann ist noch mal das RR-Treffen? Wollt ihr wirklich, dass ich komme? Könnte ein hartes Wochenende für euch werden...


----------



## phiro (29. November 2004)

@Rune


----------



## Madze (30. November 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm Sonnencreme mit. Hab mich heute schon wieder verbrannt. Trotz Lichtschutzfaktor 20... und es ist immer noch viel zu kalt zum Schwimmen (im Pool hatten wir heute 19, im Meer max. 17°). Meine zwei Flatmates sind extra zu den heißen Quellen gefahren...




Nicht notwendig, ich bin immer noch knackig braun vom Sommer  
Das gefällt den Mädels da unten sicher auch. Nur das kalte Meer puh das sind ja höchstens 3cm


----------



## Rune Roxx (30. November 2004)

Madze schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht notwendig, ich bin immer noch knackig braun vom Sommer



Hab ich auch gedacht. Hab meinen Sommer ja außer auf dem Bike in Italien und Spanien verbracht. Pf, von wegen. Bei 25° ist die Sonneneinstrahlung hier wie bei uns bei 35°, meine Stadt hat die höchste Skin Cancer Rate Neuseelands und das Land an sich die höchste UV-Einstrahlung der Welt. Von Oktober bis März ist Hat Compulsory in Schulen...

Eine Stunde Mittagspause in nem Straßencafé -> Sonnenbrand. Ich habe meinen Sunblocker *immer* dabei (in jedem Schreibtisch hier liegt Sunblocker), aber manchmal vergisst man's halt...

In Sydney hat's schon über 40°... das kann ja heiter werden an Weihnachten

Hast du eigentlich wirklich vor mal herzufliegen? Die Reise ist halt der Horror, aber es ist's definitiv wert!



> Das gefällt den Mädels da unten sicher auch.



Na, rate mal... du wirst der einzige tanned guy sein...


----------



## Principia (2. Dezember 2004)

unsere neuste "anschaffung"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafschützer (2. Dezember 2004)

Sind die Barends nicht ein wenig zu steil montiert?


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## Principia (3. Dezember 2004)

die sind stufenlos verstellbar


----------



## Manitou (3. Dezember 2004)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> unsere neuste "anschaffung"



Man könnte jetzt natürlich fragen was?!!

Der Hund, der Hänger, der Zaun, das Feld, das Pferd oder die unentliche Weite?

Aber ich weiss ja das es der Mähdrescher aka. Sattelschlepper ist!!!

Anbei das passende Objekt für obendrauf







Manitou


----------



## Rune Roxx (14. Dezember 2004)

Madze,

ich muss jetzt einfach mal wieder Werbung fuer das Land machen (und Neid wecken und natuerlich rumproleten). War heute morgen beim Friseur... Nicht nur, dass von den typisch Deutschen 150kg-350 Jahre-Haarfraeserinnen keine Spur war (shice, jede davon haette modeln koennen), nein... Blond und blauaeugig (wow, viele Vokale!) IST i. d. T. hier selten. Ich habe noch nie jemand erlebt, die so vertraeumt in meinen Haaren rumgespielt hat (dabei sollte sie die doch nur abschneiden - ich hatte echt Angst, dass das schief geht!)...

Und ich dachte ja immer, dass Englisch lange nicht so gut ist, um mit der Sprache zu "spielen"... Ha, Fehlanzeige. Es geht ganz einfach - man kann "Ist das kurz genug? Gefaellt dir das?" auch anders fragen:

...ein bisschen durch die Haare streichen (was sie ja darf, von Berufs wegen)... und dazu fragen "how does that feel?". Oh Mann... das um 9 Uhr morgens. Da konnt ich halt auch nur noch bloed grinsen*...

ABER, ich bin ja jetzt schon seit fast zwei Wochen (hey, was?) in festen (genau genommen sehr zarten) Haenden und nicht im geringsten empfaenglich fuer Komplimente und Mitmeinenhaarenrumspielen. Was das mit Radsport zu tun hat? Nun, irgendwie wirkt sich das schon auf meine Form aus... Immerhin war ich heute morgen schon joggen - ich wollte puenktlich zum Fruehstueck zuhause in meinem Homestay sein (gott, bin ich wieder subtil und witzig).

Koffer schon gepackt?

*) kann jemand "cool" definieren? Ich wuerde sagen "sicher wirken, auch wenn man es in Wirklichkeit gerade gar nicht ist"...


----------



## Manitou (15. Dezember 2004)

Rune wir haben viel gemeinsam. Der Einzige Unterschied ist, du wechselst die Freundinen so oft wie ich die Fahrräder  !!!!


Manitou


----------



## t-kiela (15. Dezember 2004)

@Manitou na dann verscherbel dein jetziges rad und lass uns an deinem neuaufbau teilhaben 
bist anscheinend schon 2wochen in verzug


----------



## Rune Roxx (15. Dezember 2004)

Manitou schrieb:
			
		

> Rune wir haben viel gemeinsam. Der Einzige Unterschied ist, du wechselst die Freundinen so oft wie ich die Fahrräder  !!!!
> 
> 
> Manitou



HERR Haeuptling,

dieser unmoeglichen frevlerischen Unterstellung muss ich nun aber wirklich aufs aergste entgegen treten! Der Schatten, welcher diese Verleumdnung auf mein unbeflecktes Antlitz wirft, ist frei von jeglichem wahrheitsgetreuen Inhalt und kann nur ersonnen worden sein, um der Missgunst gegenueber der Popularitaet deines Mitradsportlers Ausdruck zu verleihen!

...

Ja, mir passieren schon lustige Sachen - aber ich verlasse die Pubs IMMER ALLEINE oder IMMER MIT DER GLEICHEN FRAU! Und das ist mein scheiss Ernst!


----------



## Madze (16. Dezember 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Madze,
> 
> ich muss jetzt einfach mal wieder Werbung fuer das Land machen (und Neid wecken und natuerlich rumproleten). War heute morgen beim Friseur... Nicht nur, dass von den typisch Deutschen 150kg-350 Jahre-Haarfraeserinnen keine Spur war (shice, jede davon haette modeln koennen), nein... Blond und blauaeugig (wow, viele Vokale!) IST i. d. T. hier selten. Ich habe noch nie jemand erlebt, die so vertraeumt in meinen Haaren rumgespielt hat (dabei sollte sie die doch nur abschneiden - ich hatte echt Angst, dass das schief geht!)...
> 
> ...




Hahaha, seit 2 Wochen eine neue Flamme und geht morgens joggen,
ich glaube das könnt mir nicht passieren  aber vielleicht isses ja cool


----------



## Rune Roxx (16. Dezember 2004)

Madze schrieb:
			
		

> Hahaha, seit 2 Wochen eine neue Flamme und geht morgens joggen,
> ich glaube das könnt mir nicht passieren  aber vielleicht isses ja cool



Bei dir muss 3 Uhr morgens sein. Lies es noch mal... "ich war joggen um puenktlich zum Fruehstueck nach Hause zu kommen" (so sportlich war das uebrigens auch wieder nicht - wir wohnen nur 10 min auseinander). Geht da irgendwo ein Kronleuchter an?

Noch 48 Stunden... und ich bin diesem English Summer Rain (um mal eine Referenz zu meiner sehr geschaetzten Band Placebo unterzubringen) endlich gen 40 Grad Bikiniwetter entflohen...

Mh, wie dunkel ist es gerade bei euch? Kaelter als draussen?


----------



## Madze (16. Dezember 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dir muss 3 Uhr morgens sein. Lies es noch mal... "ich war joggen um puenktlich zum Fruehstueck nach Hause zu kommen" (so sportlich war das uebrigens auch wieder nicht - wir wohnen nur 10 min auseinander). Geht da irgendwo ein Kronleuchter an?
> 
> Noch 48 Stunden... und ich bin diesem English Summer Rain (um mal eine Referenz zu meiner sehr geschaetzten Band Placebo unterzubringen) endlich gen 40 Grad Bikiniwetter entflohen...
> 
> Mh, wie dunkel ist es gerade bei euch? Kaelter als draussen?




Jaja ist gut ich habs falsch verstanden, bei uns ist aber auch dunkel, neblig
und überhaupt Winter  .
Aber ich fands halt witzig daß morgens noch viel Energie zum joggen da ist,
da wär noch ein bißchen bei der Freundin rumlümmeln schon schöner  .
Aber 10 min. joggen, ist ja auch eine fette Leistung.
Ab 6:00 schreib ich nichts mehr da ist Dienstende  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (16. Dezember 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dir muss 3 Uhr morgens sein. Lies es noch mal... "ich war joggen um puenktlich zum Fruehstueck nach Hause zu kommen" (so sportlich war das uebrigens auch wieder nicht - wir wohnen nur 10 min auseinander). Geht da irgendwo ein Kronleuchter an?


 _
 schlussfolgerung:_ "aussenposten teneriffa" aufgegeben ?


----------



## Rune Roxx (17. Dezember 2004)

So, ich verabschiede mich dann mal wieder in Urlaub... Wie oft habe ich das dieses Jahr eigentlich schon geschrieben? Meine neu entdeckten Staedte in 2004 schliessen von bayerischer Provinz bis asiatischer Weltstadt echt alles ein... Wien, Torbole, Riva, Mesa del Mar, Singapore, Christchurch, Nelson, Muenster, Wuerzburg... und morgen um die Zeit Sydney (wenn mein Flugzeug abstuerzt hab ich damit gelogen, hoffe, ihr wuerdet mir das in dem Fall nachsehen).

Ich denke aber, ich kann mich noch mal mit sommerlichen Weihnachtsgruessen puenktlich zum Fest melden... das spar' ich mir jetzt noch.

Also... schoene Gruesse in mein pretty much favourite Country (und an alle, die sonst noch mitlesen). 

Immer locker durch die Hose atmen...


----------



## Rune Roxx (21. Dezember 2004)

Schoene Gruesse aus Sydney (straight outta Kings X, biatches!)!! Habe mir heute mit Blick auf Opera House und Harbour Bridge ( I M P R E S S I V E ! ) ein Weihnachtsmedley angehoert... und noch nicht mal Sonnenbrand bekommen Weihnachten hier ist schraeg...

Es ist der Wahnsinn, nachts in das Lichtermeer der Stadt einzutauchen... immer nahe am Wasser oder in einer Skybar fast auf dem Dach der Stadt. Wer wirklich mal einen "etwas anderen Urlaub" machen moechte ist hier richtig! Das meiste "touristische" habe ich schon hinter mir (ebenso wie eine echt coole Skatesession, bei der ich leider mein rechtes Fussgelenk zerstoert habe und jetzt ein arg langsamer Tourist bin); North Sydney und Bondi Junction stehen noch auf dem Programm, bevor ich dann die Weihnachtstage gemuetlich am Bondi Beach verbringen werde (ich bin so hoelle braun nach den paar Tagen... der Unterschied selbst zu Neuseeland ist immens!).


Yeah, eigentlich wollte ich nur mal bei den ueblichen Verdaechtigen nachfragen, was eigentlich die Planungen fuer das naechste RR-Treffen machen. Und ob ich kommen darf, unabhaengig davon, ob ich wieder Favorit fuer die Bergwertung bin oder ob wegen mir die Sonntagsrunde gekuerzt werden muss (Achtung, Anspielung!).

See ya, guys...
Ben (now heading off into da nite............)


----------



## nkwd (21. Dezember 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Yeah, eigentlich wollte ich nur mal bei den ueblichen Verdaechtigen nachfragen, was eigentlich die Planungen fuer das naechste RR-Treffen machen. Und ob ich kommen darf, unabhaengig davon, ob ich wieder Favorit fuer die Bergwertung bin oder ob wegen mir die Sonntagsrunde gekuerzt werden muss (Achtung, Anspielung!).


Das nächste Treffen steht und zwar wirds mitm MTB am 19.-20.03.05 bei mir in Gaggenau. Die Sa Runde bin ich letztens mit paar Locals abgefahren und die steht 100%ig jetzt fest. Sind ca 50km, viel auf und ab (ein richtiger Berg und paar steile Rampen sind dabei), einige Trails ...
Die So Runde hab ich noch net gat fertig geplant, da stehen noch mehrere Sachen zur Auswahl, aber da guck ich noch, was wie genau. Diese Runde wird auf jeden Fall mehr uphill Kondition erfordern. Aber ich bin mir sicher, daß du da auch so mithäls. FÜR DEN Notfall mahc ich die Runde aber kürzbar


----------



## Principia (21. Dezember 2004)

cool...mtb 
 dann bin ich schon mal zu 75% dabei!

 @ben
 danke für die pm. irgendwie hatte ich mir sowas schon gedacht.
 und: Kia orana e kia manuia rava!  


 anbei wünsche ich euch allen _schonmal_ gesegnete weihnachten!!!!


----------



## nkwd (21. Dezember 2004)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> cool...mtb
> dann bin ich schon mal zu 75% dabei!


hey, ist extra für dich MTB geworden, wiel du ja gesagt hast, daß da das RR noch net fertig hast!
also mußt du auch kommen!!!!

wünsche euch allen ebenfalls schonmal ein Frohes Fest!


----------



## tobeer (21. Dezember 2004)

Ich melde auch schon mal Interesse an dem MTB/RR Treffen.  Danke NKWD, dass du die Orga übernimmst . Ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes Fest und eine gute Silvesterparty.


----------



## Rune Roxx (22. Dezember 2004)

Vermutlich wird ja bald das Ausredensammeln losgehen. Aber ich bin dieses Mal unangreifbar... mit dem Datum werde ich so was von gejatlagged sein... 

"hey, wer isn der Zombie auf dem Rad da bei euch?"
"Ach, der beisst nicht - das ist nur der Rune"

Ich gehe davon aus, da in Deutschland zu sein (und wenn, dann bin ich zu der Zeit im Schwarzwald). Falls dem so ist, bin ich gebucht!

@Michael:
ich spreche ausser "Kia Ora" absolut kein Maori... und im Kontext erkennen war ich schon immer schlecht...


Wuerde mich freuen, moeglichst viele von euch mal wieder zu sehen!!


----------



## Principia (22. Dezember 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> @Michael:
> ich spreche ausser "Kia Ora" absolut kein Maori... und im Kontext erkennen war ich schon immer schlecht...


   tja...jetzt wollte ich mal glänzen...hmmm.
_
  frohe weihnachten_ auf maori


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manitou (22. Dezember 2004)

Als Forumshäuptling sollte ich natürlich auch dabei sein!!! 
Müsste also auch bei mir klargehen!!!

Manitou


----------



## Principia (23. Dezember 2004)

Manitou schrieb:
			
		

> Als Forumshäuptling sollte ich natürlich auch dabei sein!!!


  fahrn´wir evtl. wieder zusammen!?


----------



## Rune Roxx (23. Dezember 2004)

Jetzt will ich's wissen!

WER VON EUCH HAT...

... noch nicht alle Weihnachtsgeschenke und wird sich am 24.12. den vollen Einkaufsrush geben?? 

Letztes Jahr haben wir uns ja den Spass gegeben und sind zu einem X-Mas-Bike-Ride aufgebrochen... natuerlich original in Weihnachtsmannverkleidung (Bilder davon in meiner Gallery). Hat Spass gemacht lastminute Shopper zu aergern 

Ich hab heute ENDLICH alles zusammen bekommen. Nun, genau gesagt handelt es sich dabei nur um Geschenke fuer zwei Personen, was es zugegebenermassen relativ einfach macht. "Relativ einfach" bedeutet allerdings trotzdem, dass ich EWIG auf der Suche nach was passendem war... meine Vorstellung war wohl zu konkret.

Aber ich habe ja auch noch ein bisschen Zeit... in der angelsaechsischen Kultur wird Weihnachten am 25. gefeiert - ausserdem fliege ich erst am 26. nach Hause (und komme erst am 27. in Nelson an).

Die andere Person die von mir beschenkt wird (neben meiner huebschen Japanerin) bin natuerlich ICH. Habe mir ein paar CDs, Buecher, Kunst und was mich sonst noch so zur Verzweiflung bringen wird, wenn Singapore Airlines 25 EUR/ kg Uebergewicht fordert, gekauft... Den IPod bekomme ich (jippie!!) mit etwas Verspaetung - wollte einen deutschen haben und meine Mum muss mir den erst zuschicken...

Meine Familie in Deutschland habe ich schonend ("Sorry, Porto nach D ist zu teuer - wann schickt ihr mir den IPod?") darauf vorbereitet, dass es nix gibt, dieses Jahr. Wuerde verzweifeln, wenn ich NOCH MEHR Kreativitaet beweisen musste...

Wie geht's euch mit dem Weihnachtsshoppen? Gute Ideen? Stress? Trotzdem vorweihnachtlichen Spass?

Cheers,
Rune


----------



## Manitou (23. Dezember 2004)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> fahrn´wir evtl. wieder zusammen!?



KÖNNEN WIR MACHEN


----------



## Rune Roxx (24. Dezember 2004)

Heya guys,

I wish y'all a merry merry x-mas!! Enjoy yourselfes together with your families, your friends... the people you like & love! Party hard - but take care

Cheers,
Ben (on my way to Bondi Beach)


----------



## Principia (25. Dezember 2004)

what´s the weather like on bondi beach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (26. Dezember 2004)

Goddamned. This summer is gay...

Just als ich am Strand angekommen bin, hat das Wetter umgeschlagen. Die letzten Tage war's dann recht wolkig... Heute ist Abreisetag, ich laufe schon mit langen Klamotten rum, weil ich heute Nacht unter einer Bruecke am Auckland Airport schlafen werde (habe einen 7stuendigen Stopover dort... und das mitten in der Nacht) und es ist VERFLUCHT heiss draussen. Und das um 10 Uhr morgens... das kann noch was werden (ich kann ziemlich nass werden, mein ich). 

Jetzt haben verfluchterweise auch noch die meisten Geschaefte hier zu! Ok, in Deutschland ist das ueblich an Feiertagen/Sonntagen, aber wenn man sich gerade daran gewoehnt hat immer und ueberall einkaufen gehen zu koennen... 

Deswegen schreibe ich mal wieder sinnlose Posts um die 3 Stunden bis zu meinem Transferbus zu ueberbruecken. Hat jemand zufaellig was zu Weihnachten bekommen, was er echt witzig findet? (ich brauche einen Tipp fuer ein KLEINES Geschenk bis 20 EUR, will doch noch eine Person beschenken).

Was hat der Weihnachtsmann eigentlich gebracht? Bei mir gab's nen IPod... (der leider noch in Deutschland liegt und auf mein Laptop wartet, welches in Oesterreich auf die Reparatur wartet, damit sie zusammen nach NZ reisen koennen). Und mir selbst hab ich natuerlich heaps of stuff here in Oz gekauft...

Naechster Post -> von meiner Insel aus... falls meine Flugzeuge abstuerzen vermache ich Principia einen meiner Tubelessschlaeuche als Dank fuer die manchmal vorhandene Toleranz was meine Beitraege in seinem Board angeht


----------



## Madze (26. Dezember 2004)

So, das war also der lange  Australienurlaub, wo hast Dich rumgetrieben,
shark-sightseeing, oder Quallen am Riff sammeln?


----------



## Rune Roxx (26. Dezember 2004)

Madze schrieb:
			
		

> So, das war also der lange  Australienurlaub, wo hast Dich rumgetrieben,
> shark-sightseeing, oder Quallen am Riff sammeln?



Aeh, hae? Ich war nur in Sydney... Ich bin mehr so der metropolitan Traveller Aber Haie hab ich im "Acquarium" gesehen (das heisst nur so, das ist ein bisschen groesser). Und das Riff war da auch...

(ich bin schon wieder in diesem Internetcafe, ich glaub's nicht, in der Sonne draussen war's einfach zu heiss um auf den Airporttransfer zu warten... aber jetzt fliege ich wirklich!).


----------



## Rune Roxx (31. Dezember 2004)

Jungs,

es wurd' ruhig im Board, um euch, um mich... Irgendwie entspannend, bei den Schlagzeilen, die man derzeit in den Zeitungen lesen muss. 

Hoffe ihr alle hattet dessen ungeachtet eine schoene Weihnachtszeit und schon gute Plaene fuer die Silvesterparty heute!?

Mein neues Jahr faengt ja 12 Stunden vor eurem an - insofern war das Jahr also recht kurz fuer mich (und naechstes wird verflucht lang). Trotzdem werd ich wohl laenger als ein Glas Wein heute Abend brauchen, bei der traditionellen "was/wie war letztes Jahr, was nehm ich mir fuer naechstes Jahr vor" Runde (uebrigens, ich nehme mir *nichts* vor fuer 2005 - no need, everything's super). 

Hoffe, bei euch war's aehnlich abwechslungsreich, spannend und erfolgreich und natuerlich wuensche ich euch das gleiche fuer naechstes Jahr!! Eine phatte und sichere Party, einen Guten Rutsch und ein super 2005 von eurem Exil-Rune!!

Ben


----------



## Schafschützer (31. Dezember 2004)

Jaja, der Rune wieder. Mit dem kurzen Jahr ist dir mal wieder eine super Ausrede für die wenigen Jahreskilometer in den Schoß gefallen. Dir ist doch sicher klar, daß du das 2005 wieder nachholen mußt.


MfG

Schafschützer


PS  Wir warten natürlich auf einen ausführlichen Bericht des Jahreswechselbrauchtums von der anderen Seite der Erde

PPS  Wie hieß eigentlich der Fraggle, der seinen Verwandten immer Ansichtskarten von der Außenwelt schrieb?


----------



## Principia (31. Dezember 2004)

tja ben...du bist ja schon in 2005. bei uns dauert es noch ein wenig....
 dafür haben wir das jahr geruhsam mit einer schönen schlammtour "auslaufen" lassen....


----------



## Rune Roxx (4. Januar 2005)

Servus,

endlich habe ich meine Standleitung wieder. LEIDER hat das zwei negative Auswirkungen:

1. zusammen mit meiner Standleitung habe ich auch meinen Schreibtisch und meine Projekte zurueck bekommen.
2. ich bleibt nicht laenger von Geschichten, die die Sonne schreibt, verschont.

Um gleich mal auf [2] zu sprechen zu kommen: 

life's a bitch and then you die. Slowly.

Es hat die letzten zwei Wochen in Nelson geregnet (mit Ausnahme des Silvesterwochenendes) und HEUTE, an meinem ersten Arbeitstag, bin ich schon morgens um halb neun fast in der Sonne verbrannt! 

Aber... meine gute Laune blieb erhalten; gehe nachher erstmal Urlaub buchen. Fliege demnaechst in die Hauptstadt und dann habe ich mich jetzt doch ueberzeugen lassen, dass ein Neuseelandaufenthalt ohne Traveln eigentlich nicht geht - also traveln wir ueber die Suedinsel... Die einzige Alternative, die mir spontan noch einfaellt, waere Fiji... das ist mehr oder weniger um die Ecke und klingt nach Sonne... Aber da muesste ich schon wieder fliegen - mag langsam nicht mehr und mir graut's, was in den naechsten Monaten noch vor mir liegt. Gibt es eigentlich irgend jemanden, der GERNE fliegt? 

Tja, das bringt mich zu Herrn Schafschuetzerns Fragen:

Eine Entschuldigung fuer die wenigen Jahreskilometer habe ich nicht. Ehrlich gesagt, weiss ich nicht mal, wie viele Kilometer ich gefahren bin. Hat mich nicht mehr interessiert, interessiert mich nicht mehr. Hatte als ich nach NZ geflogen bin um die 7000 (was fuer 9 Monate eigentlich ganz gut ist), habe jetzt wahrscheinlich ca. 7150... Den Radsport habe ich hier gaenzlich an den Nagel gehaengt. Weiss auch nicht wirklich warum - die Landschaft ist praedestiniert zum Biken. 

Mir fallen ein paar Gruende ein: das Bike ist shice und zu gross, die meisten Tracks zu hart fuer mich, alleine gehe ich verloren, mit anderen fahren wir die harten Tracks, Sandflys, ...

Andererseits koennte man es auch auf die Alternativen schieben: Ausgehen, zuhause bleiben (zu zweit alleine), arbeiten, lernen (nachdem ich in Englisch nichts mehr dazu lerne, konzentriere ich mich jetzt auf Neues), Urlaube (staendig, ich weiss auch nicht wie das staendig passiert - schlage irgendwie meinen Eltern nach, glaube ich langsam), Freunde... "einfach den Lifestyle und den Flair Nelsons geniessen...".

Alles zu seiner Zeit - Biken hatte seine, jetzt ist was anderes aktuell. Vieles anderes. (fuehle mich uebrigens noch immer sportlich und arbeite derzeit maechtig an meinem Switch Backside Varial Flip - auch, wenn das wohl nur Manitou was sagt - ausserdem waren's sicher 100k zu Fuss in der Woche in Sydney usw.).

Das komische: I don't feel like biking at all, currently, BUT I do miss biking a lot. Strange? 

Ich freue mich riesig darauf in Deutschland wieder fahren zu koennen. Hier macht's mir irgendwie keinen Spass. Ziemlich komisch, ja. Psychologen sind aber ziemlich teuer hier. 

Durch die Pause verliere ich nicht viel - zugenommen habe ich nicht, schlechter fuehle ich mich nicht, braun bin ich trotzdem. Mit dem Rennsport ist's vorbei, sicher, aber fuer die ein oder andere Tour sollte die Restkondition ausreichend sein Und das mit dem Rennsport kuemmert mich ehrlich gesagt herzlich wenig...

Also, meiner Meinung nach sind 7k bis Oktober sehr gut fuer mich und was danach kam, war mindestens genau so gut, nur anders

Ziel fuer naechstes Jahr? Im Maerz mag ich wieder im Schwarzwald fahren, im April nehme ich mindestens ein Bike mit nach Muenster... und dann schau ich mal, ob ich da Zeit/Lust habe.

Meine Vorsaetze fuer 2004 waren uebrigens: "10.000 km und mehr kuscheln." (hab ich woertlich gesagt bei der Party 03/04). Glaube, ich hab mehr erreicht, als die meisten anderen ("rauchen aufgeben, mit Sport anfangen, weniger trinken"). 


SILVESTER

Gibt's hier nicht. Es heisst New Year's Eve, NYE. War super, 16.000 Leute - die meisten wahrscheinlich (neuseelaendische und internationale) Touristen, ich mittendrin. War aber nur etwa eine Stunde da (ein Musikfestival, recht alternative/punklastig) - habe groesstenteils mit meiner Freundin alleine gefeiert. 

Unterschiede/Gemeinsamkeiten zu Deutschland? Es ist warm, auf den Partys ist Alkohol verboten (in den Pubs nicht, da ging's spaeter maechtig ab!), Feuerwerk gibt's nicht zu kaufen (DAS sollte man in D wirklich auch einfuehren! Es war so angenehm nicht staendig Angst haben zu muessen, in die Luft gesprengt zu werden), viele kleine Privatpartys, mehrere sehr grosse Festivals... Wichtigster Unterschied: Es fallen einem nicht wildfremde Menschen um den Hals, knutschend, um ein gutes Neues zu wuenschen. Auch angenehm.

So, aeh, wo war ich? Im Buero, yes. Also macht's gut, bis denne


----------



## enweh (4. Januar 2005)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> SILVESTER
> 
> ...
> Unterschiede/Gemeinsamkeiten zu Deutschland? Es ist warm, auf den Partys ist Alkohol verboten (in den Pubs nicht, da ging's spaeter maechtig ab!), Feuerwerk gibt's nicht zu kaufen (DAS sollte man in D wirklich auch einfuehren! Es war so angenehm nicht staendig Angst haben zu muessen, in die Luft gesprengt zu werden), viele kleine Privatpartys, mehrere sehr grosse Festivals... Wichtigster Unterschied: Es fallen einem nicht wildfremde Menschen um den Hals, knutschend, um ein gutes Neues zu wuenschen. Auch angenehm.



Da kann ich mich persönlich nur glücklich schätzen, Silvester hier in Deutschland feiern zu können.


----------



## Schafschützer (5. Januar 2005)

Wer hätte das gedacht, Rune wird erwachsen.


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## Principia (5. Januar 2005)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> ...Gibt es eigentlich irgend jemanden, der GERNE fliegt?...


 na wer wohl?    ....gut, bei rund 24h in der holzklasse würde ich auch vom glauben abfallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (5. Januar 2005)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> na wer wohl?    ....gut, bei rund 24h in der holzklasse würde ich auch vom glauben abfallen.



Also erstmal... die meisten Fluege mache ich in 10-30 Sitzern. Da gibt es keine Business Class. Da gibt's kein Futter, da gibt's kein TV, da gibt's nix. Genau genommen sind es auch diese Fluege, die ich ueberhaupt gar nicht mag (und von dieser Sorte habe ich gestern schon wieder zwei gebucht). Es schuettelt, es ist laut, es gibt keine (K E I N E) Sicherheitskontrollen und der Cafe ist auch eher Mittelmass.

Ich kenne auch niemanden, der auf eigene Kosten Business Class fliegt und wenn Herr Principia den Luxus hat auf Firmenkosten um die Welt chatten zu koennen... mein Neid ist dir sicher, verdammt

@Schafschuetzer:

Wie meinst du das?? Erwachsen=langsam?



(was mache ich eigentlich in einem Radsportforum, ohne Rad zu fahren?)


----------



## Principia (6. Januar 2005)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> ...mein Neid ist dir sicher, verdammt


 und das schreibt jemand, der bei min. 25° und sonnenschein in nz sitzt, während wir hier im regenerischen schmuddelwetter und 4.5° versauern...tztztz


----------



## Rune Roxx (6. Januar 2005)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> min. 25° und sonnenschein in nz



Theorie.

Praxis ist, dass es die letzten drei Wochen, mit Ausnahme des NYE-Wochenendes, hier so was von verregnet war... Ich haette gut beim Winterpokal mitmachen koennen... Gestern war der erste richtig schoene Tag seit langem. Dafuer dann aber auch gleich knallig heiss. Heute morgen auf dem Weg ins Buero bin ich auch ganz schoen ins Schwitzen gekommen... vielleicht wird das mit dem Schwimmen im Pazifik ja doch noch was


----------



## Rune Roxx (13. Januar 2005)

Hey, hier mal eben zwei nicht ganz alltaegliche Fotos aus Sydney! Das eine habe ich nachts an der Philips Cook Church geschossen, das andere entstand aus einem Cafe raus am Darling Harbour.


----------



## nkwd (13. Januar 2005)

cool! aber warum nur so wenig Pics?
was wirdn aus deiner Gallerie hier im Fotoalbum? die muss voll werden 

ach, du bist für "am Arsch der Welt" doch ziemlich aufm laufenden was in D bzgl. Radsport abgeht.


----------



## Principia (13. Januar 2005)

wenn man so wie er im urlaub ist und die ganze nacht/tag unendlich viel zeit hat....verständlich 

   was machen eigentlich die planungen fürs treffen im märz? gibbet schon detaillierte streckenpläne....


----------



## Rune Roxx (13. Januar 2005)

NKWD, ich lese regelmaessig FAZ, Handelsblatt und FT (USA) im Internet... was man hier an Zeitungen/Informationen bekommt ist mit "duerftig" noch recht wohlwollend beschrieben... Dafuer gibt es eine weite Range an allem, was irgendeine Form von Gossip zum Thema hat. Komisch, so langweilig ist das Land doch gar nicht 

Mit Bildern hochladen ist das immer ein bisschen schwierig, weil kaum ein Computer ein CD Laufwerk hat - einen Zipper schon gar nicht und die "ganz normalen" Sydneybilder (Harbour Bridge, Opera House...) sind nun auch nicht sooo spektakulaer, glaube ich.

Was macht die Streckenplanung? Termin sieht bei mir immer noch ganz gut aus...

HERR Principia, in meine Verantwortlichkeit faellt unter anderem, BESTENS ueber den deutschen Hochschulmarkt informiert zu sein - dass ich dazu auch einen Blick auf die Laender, in welche die Hochschulen eingebettet sind, werfen muss, ist ja wohl selbstverstaendlich. Ein anderer Arbeitsschwerpunkt ist uebrigens die regelmaessige Kontrolle der Funktionsfaehigkeit unserer Cafemaschine - insbesondere der ausgiebige Geschmackstest. (nein, das steht nicht auf meiner Projektliste, ich mache das als Fleissarbeit ). Da sollte ich jetzt auch mal hin...


----------



## nkwd (14. Januar 2005)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> was machen eigentlich die planungen fürs treffen im märz? gibbet schon detaillierte streckenpläne....


ok, ich mach mal nen Thread zu auf!


----------



## Rune Roxx (14. Januar 2005)

Das naechste Rennradtreffen (damit meine ich uebrigens: mit Rennraedern) im Schwarzwald findet am 9./10. Juli 2005 statt. Der Termin steht bereits unumstoesslich fest.

Zu der Zeit werde ich in Muenster wohnen, besuche aber an diesem Wochenende ganz sicher meine Eltern Und waehrend ihr schon alle seelig schlaft, habe ich gerade meine kreative Phase (frage mich immer noch wie ich aus der Finanzbranche ins int. Marketing abgedriftet bin)... und dachte mir spontan an diesem WE Lola rennen zu lassen und dafuer mal wieder ein, zwei (das muss ich noch schauen) Rune radelt Touren anzubieten. 

Da sag mal einer, meine Erfahrungen mit Eventmanagement hier haetten keinen praktischen Nutzen

Denke, der Tag ist in eurem Outlook sowieso schon als "booked" markiert... Naehere Infos spaeter im Jahr; ist noch 6 Monate hin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manitou (14. Januar 2005)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Das naechste Rennradtreffen (damit meine ich uebrigens: mit Rennraedern) im Schwarzwald findet am 9./10. Juli 2005 statt. Der Termin steht bereits unumstoesslich fest.
> 
> Zu der Zeit werde ich in Muenster wohnen, besuche aber an diesem Wochenende ganz sicher meine Eltern Und waehrend ihr schon alle seelig schlaft, habe ich gerade meine kreative Phase (frage mich immer noch wie ich aus der Finanzbranche ins int. Marketing abgedriftet bin)... und dachte mir spontan an diesem WE Lola rennen zu lassen und dafuer mal wieder ein, zwei (das muss ich noch schauen) Rune radelt Touren anzubieten.
> 
> ...




Bei dem Treffen bin auch dabei!!!  

Manitou


----------



## immerletzter (14. Januar 2005)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, hier mal eben zwei nicht ganz alltaegliche Fotos aus Sydney! Das eine habe ich nachts an der Philips Cook Church geschossen, das andere entstand aus einem Cafe raus am Darling Harbour.



Ich finde, Berlin muss sich da nicht verstecken!


----------



## Principia (15. Januar 2005)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Das naechste Rennradtreffen (damit meine ich uebrigens: mit Rennraedern) im Schwarzwald findet am 9./10. Juli 2005 statt. Der Termin steht bereits unumstoesslich fest....


 schade...an diese wochenende verweile ich leider wieder in w-haven


----------



## Rune Roxx (16. Januar 2005)

@immerletzter:

Berlin ist die Stadt, die vom Flair und der Attraktivitaet noch am ehesten mit Sydney gleich ziehen kann (von allen Staedten, die ich bisher kennen gelernt habe). Freue mich auch schon riesig auf meinen naechsten Berlinbesuch (Maerz, vermutlich)...

Es fehlen allerdings zwei ganz wichtige Dinge:

1. Meer.
2. Warm.

Das sieht man so vielleicht besser...


----------



## Rune Roxx (24. Januar 2005)

Ich werde jetzt auch ein Forumsstar!! 

mein geheimer Plan zielt ja darauf ab mich bei den ganzen DDD'lern und KTWR'lern einzuschmeicheln, um bei der naechsten Mitglieder-des-Jahres-Wahl mit einer Unterstuetzungsarmee Jagd auf Manitous Skalp aeh... Tron zu machen. Momentan gibt es noch zwei Probleme: 1. Es gibt keine neue Wahl. 2. je bekannter mein Nick wird, desto *un*beliebter werde ich. Sieht echt schlecht aus...

Viel interessanter faende ich aber sowieso die Wahl zum _Leichtbauer _des Jahres - und den sich nahtlos daran anschliessenden (realen) Kampf zwischen den beiden eingschlaegig bekannten und geschaetzten Forumsdistributeuren bis aufs Messer... ICH BIN DABEI (kleiner Insider).


Das Wetter ist super, lalala, gestern wurde mein "Hallo" zu *irgendeiner* Schnecke auf der Strasse ueberrascht-freundlich mit "God, is that guy's sexy!" erwidert, lalalalala, der Capuccino hier schmeckt super, lala, mein neues Buero ist riesig, laaalaaaaalaa...

Ihr habt's erkannt: NZ ist auf dem Weg in die Monarchie - die Sonne scheint mir aus dem A...

(oder zumindest: ja, ich hab heut gute Laune!)

Viele Gruesse an euch alle!


----------



## Principia (24. Januar 2005)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde jetzt auch ein Forumsstar!!


 vor allen dingen forum_*s*_star 



			
				Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> mein geheimer Plan zielt ja darauf ab mich bei den ganzen DDD'lern und KTWR'lern einzuschmeicheln, um bei der naechsten Mitglieder-des-Jahres-Wahl mit einer Unterstuetzungsarmee Jagd auf Manitous Skalp aeh... Tron zu machen. Momentan gibt es noch zwei Probleme: 1. Es gibt keine neue Wahl. 2. je bekannter mein Nick wird, desto *un*beliebter werde ich. Sieht echt schlecht aus...
> 
> Viel interessanter faende ich aber sowieso die Wahl zum _Leichtbauer _des Jahres - und den sich nahtlos daran anschliessenden (realen) Kampf zwischen den beiden eingschlaegig bekannten und geschaetzten Forumsdistributeuren bis aufs Messer... ICH BIN DABEI (kleiner Insider).


 1. es gibt eine neue wahl....wann: ? 
 2. gegen die beiden haste evtl. eine kleine chance. die zerfleischen sich z.zt gegenseitig 



			
				Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wetter ist super, lalala, gestern wurde mein "Hallo" zu *irgendeiner* Schnecke auf der Strasse ueberrascht-freundlich mit "God, is that guy's sexy!" erwidert, lalalalala, der Capuccino hier schmeckt super, lala, mein neues Buero ist riesig, laaalaaaaalaa...


 sonnencreme mit ausreichendem lichtschutz-faktor benutzt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manitou (24. Januar 2005)

@Rune

Ist keine Sonne, ist ne Edison!!   

Manitou


----------



## Rune Roxx (24. Januar 2005)

Ein Forumsliebling, ein Forumsstar!? Nicht!? Ach verdammt, das Forum ist das einzige deutsche, was ich neben gelegentlichen Mails meiner zuverlaessigen, immer an mich denkenden Freunde (was glaubt ihr, wie ecklig ich erst in echt bin??) lese...

Schlimmer finde ich eigentlich, dass der englische Satz auch nicht stimmt... njaehae...

Ich verfolge gelegentlich den Kriegsschauplatz Leichtbauforum... ja, sind schon zwei lustige Kandidaten... Insbesondere der von dir (leider oder gottseidank) editierte Enthuellungsthread war topdeluxe! Aber ich hab endlich mal wieder was witziges (bei diesem Wort schellen bei Principia garantiert alle Alarmglocken) fuers LBF!

Lasse wieder was von mir hoeren, wenn ich demnaechst irgendwann mal schlechte Laune hab... anscheinend ist es das, was ihr lesen moechtet...


----------



## Principia (24. Januar 2005)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> ...anscheinend ist es das, was ihr lesen moechtet...


  so ist es! du musst uns aber verstehen...*

    WIR HABEN KEINEN SOMMER UND SITZEN DAHER NICHT IN CAFE`S AN DER HAFENPROMENADE!**!!  *


----------



## Principia (24. Januar 2005)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich hab endlich mal wieder was witziges (bei diesem Wort schellen bei Principia garantiert alle Alarmglocken) fuers LBF!


 junge, junge. da haste mich aber ins schwitzen gebracht! ich dachte ich müsste _wieder_ einschreiten...puhhhh 

 sehr nett die geschichte! 
 münster ist ja weit genug weg von kappelrodeck


----------



## Manitou (25. Januar 2005)

gibt es evt. mal einen link? Es ist ja nicht jeder, im Leichtbauforum, up to date!!!   

Manitou


----------



## Principia (25. Januar 2005)

siehe: meine mum und der leichtbauwahn! 

_*brrrr* *kalt*_ 
  bin heute mit dem rad ins büro. 
 da z.zt -6°C herrschen und ca. 15cm schnee  liegen, halten mich meine kollegen für bekloppt....ob da was wahres dran ist? 
  aber was tut man nicht alles für so ein rr-treffen


----------



## Manitou (25. Januar 2005)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> siehe: meine mum und der leichtbauwahn!
> 
> _*brrrr* *kalt*_
> bin heute mit dem rad ins büro.
> ...




Ja jaaaaa RR Treffen, ich glaube du möchtest lieber Leute mit deinem Skybeamer (horizontale Ausführung)  ärgern!!


----------



## Principia (25. Januar 2005)

du wirst es nicht glauben, aber man gewöhnt sich dran


----------



## Rune Roxx (25. Januar 2005)

Manitou schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es evt. mal einen link? Es ist ja nicht jeder, im Leichtbauforum, up to date!!!
> 
> Manitou



Extra fuer meinen Lieblingshaeuptling: klick...


----------



## Rune Roxx (25. Januar 2005)

Hab ein ganz cooles Trikot gefunden:







Wenn jemand eins haben mag... Da ich zurzeit richtig gute Laune habe, wuerde ich sogar ein paar nach Deutschland schicken. Liegt preislich um 65 EUR + Versand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (26. Januar 2005)

ka nui te reka!!!


----------



## tvaellen (26. Januar 2005)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> ka nui te reka!!!



Was will uns der Autor damit sagen und warum tut er es nicht ?  

Das Trikot ist schon sehr chic. Aber bei 65 Eu plus Versand (von NZ vermutlich nicht ganz billig) "zucke" ich doch ein wenig; das ist mir für für ein Kurzarmtrikot ein bisschen zu viel.

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## Rune Roxx (26. Januar 2005)

tvaellen schrieb:
			
		

> Aber bei 65 Eu plus Versand (von NZ vermutlich nicht ganz billig) "zucke" ich doch ein wenig; das ist mir für für ein Kurzarmtrikot ein bisschen zu viel.



Mir auch, ich mag das Trikot aber. Versuche irgendwo mal noch einen "guten" Preis zu finden. Melde mich natuerlich, falls es klappt.


----------



## Rune Roxx (27. Januar 2005)

Nur um mal wieder bloed zu machen... Ich muss weg.

I'm leaving
on a jetplane
don't know 
when I'll be back again...

So, endlich URLAUB (Sydney ist ja auch schon wieder 5 Wochen her).

Bis demnaechst...


----------



## Principia (27. Januar 2005)

tvaellen schrieb:
			
		

> Was will uns der Autor damit sagen und warum tut er es nicht ?


 okay...also für alle nicht-maori 
 |
 |
 v


			
				tvaellen schrieb:
			
		

> Das Trikot ist schon sehr chic.


----------



## Principia (1. Februar 2005)

ich glaube der flieger hat es nicht bis zur landebahn geschafft


----------



## Rune Roxx (1. Februar 2005)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube der flieger hat es nicht bis zur landebahn geschafft



Hey, Spassvogel... mir geht's gut! Nachdem ich fuer ein Wochenende mit einer deutschen Bekannten in Wellington war, bin ich heute in Christchurch angekommen... viel gesehen haben wir noch nicht, aber eben hatte ich das beste Sushi meines Lebens (und das esse ich, nebenbei bemerkt, kiloweise) - es hat Vorteile mit einer Japanerin liiert zu sein... die weiss, wo man hinzugehen hat

So, viele Gruesse aus dem Urlaub, bis demnaechst


----------



## Principia (5. Februar 2005)

soooo...wieder zurück von der "klausurtagung" 
jetzt wird fürs treffen trainiert


----------



## Madze (6. Februar 2005)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> soooo...wieder zurück von der "klausurtagung"
> jetzt wird fürs treffen trainiert




Treffen? Welches? Wo? Wann?? RR oder MTB??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (7. Februar 2005)

Madze schrieb:
			
		

> Treffen? Welches? Wo? Wann?? RR oder MTB??



Wg. dieser Fragen werden die Treffen wahrscheinlich mit "WICHTIG:" angepint... 


So, mein Urlaub neigt sich auch schon wieder dem Ende entgegen... Phat war's - lecker Essen und Shoppen in Christchurch, unglaubliche Herr der Ringe Panoramen vom Trans Alpine Glacier Express Train, Naturschauspiele am Franz Josef Glacier, Abenteuerurlaub in Queenstown (bedeutet zB Paragliding fuer meine Freundin, dicke Freeridetour fuer mich) usw. Wer mal drei, vier Wochen Zeit hat: ich kann Neuseeland nur empfehlen!

Fotos folgen sbwm.


----------



## Rune Roxx (7. Februar 2005)

Halb vier morgens... zwei Shocker für euch (beide in guter Qualität in meiner Gallerie):

Das erste Bild zeigt mich mit adäquatem Arbeitsgerät vor atemberaubender Kulisse - die dann auf dem zweiten Bild zu sehen ist.

Ja, das ist kein Rennrad... ich hab mich für ein "richtiges" Fahrrad entschieden um den Hügel in Angriff zu nehmen. 16kg fühlen sich ein bisschen anders an als die gewohnten siebeneinhalb RR-Kilos - aber viiiiel schwerer als mein normales MTB war *dieses* Rad auch nicht zu bewegen. Dafür hat's bergab määäächtig Spaß gemacht. Aber den Satz hätte ich mir wohl auch sparen können...

Keine Ahnung, wie weit/hoch/schnell das war. Ich glaub, ich hab's endlich gelernt: Who cares!?

Allerdings: Den zwei Typen, die am Trail gebastelt haben, sind fast die Augen rausgefallen, als ich mit dem Ding die (geschätzten) 20% Steigung geklettert bin - und der Shopbesitzer hat mir wahrscheinlich auch nicht geglaubt, dass ich lieber hochgefahren bin als die Gondel zu nehmen... Nein, das ist keine Heldengeschichte - ich wusste einfach nicht, dass man Bikes hochgondeln kann


----------



## Principia (9. Februar 2005)

nett nett!!!


----------



## Rune Roxx (9. Februar 2005)

Vielleicht hat's jemand noch nicht gesehen:

Bei Amazon gibt's "Höllentour" für 12 EUR. Jetzt gibt's doch endlich mal was, um was ich euch beneiden kann


----------



## Hilleruli (10. Februar 2005)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung, wie weit/hoch/schnell das war. Ich glaub, ich hab's endlich gelernt: Who cares!?




 

o.k. hier ist es im Moment nicht ganz so warm :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=88340

Das auf dem Bild ist übrigens kein Bach !

Neidische Grüsse aus Frankfurt
Uli


----------



## Principia (21. Februar 2005)

moin zusammen...
hier ist ja auch nüscht mehr los...
wohl alle wieder im urlaub?

ich werd am freitag auch mal wieder meilen sammeln gehen....auch wenns seit letzten sommer nicht mehr so leicht ist.

(naja...solange es kostenlos ist/bleibt, wollen wir uns mal nicht beschweren...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (21. Februar 2005)

Mh, von hier gibt's nicht viel neues... druecke seit gestern wieder die Schulbank (mehr so zum Spass - wollte mir mal fuer ein paar Wochen anschauen, wie ein BWL-Studium in Neuseeland so ablaeuft). Allerdings nur halbtags, den Rest surfe ich bei MTB-Ne... aeh, arbeite ich.

Die Tage hier werden schon wieder kuerzer und die Naechte sind schon recht kuehl - es wird wohl Zeit nach Europa zu fliegen 

Michael, wo geht's denn hin?


----------



## Rune Roxx (13. März 2005)

<--- Wohnortwechsel. Bin wieder "zuhause" - obwohl ich mich momentan (noch?) nicht so fühle...


----------



## Principia (13. März 2005)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Bin wieder "zuhause" - obwohl ich mich momentan (noch?) nicht so fühle...



willkommen zurück im *immer noch nicht frühling*  -- germany


----------



## tobeer (13. März 2005)

Willkommen zurück. Wir haben dir noch etwas Schnee aufgehoben


----------



## nkwd (13. März 2005)

etwas?!?   

btw: auch von mir ein: Willkommen zurück in Deutschland!


----------



## Rune Roxx (7. April 2005)

Dahin ist sie nun, die einmalige Chance meine dritte MTB-Tour dieses Jahr unter die Stollen zu nehmen. Schade, dass ich nicht zum MTB-RR-Treffen-05 in NKWDs Wald kommen kann.

Langsam fühle ich mich als Fremder in diesem Forum - eine zweistündige Freeride-Tour in Queenstown im Februar sowie je 90 Minuten auf RR und MTB im Schwarzwald stehen für 2005 auf der Habenseite. Die Soll-Seite dagegen weist mit Demotivation und Interessensverschiebung schon zwei deutlich schwerwiegendere Positionen auf.

Mein Umzug ins flache Münster macht es unwahrscheinlich, dass ich in den nächsten 5 Monaten einen Fuß aufs MTB setze. Der für mein RR reservierte Platz im Umzugskarton ist auch zugunsten einiger persönlicher "Memorabilia" geopfert worden...

Genau genommen bin ich seit Juli 04 nicht mehr ernsthaft gefahren. In der ersten Jahreshälfte noch 5.000km (auf den Meter, auf den Tag) - in der zweiten waren's dann noch ca. 2.000 - 1.900 davon vor Oktober. Dann ging es mit den Abschiedsszenen los - meine damalige Freundin nach Spanien, Ende meines Studiums... Ein paar Diplomklausuren musste ich ja auch noch hinter mich bringen. 

Dann mein Umzug nach Nelson auf Zeit und die Chance ein landschaftlich einmaliges Revier mit endlosen künstlichen und natülichen Singletrails zu befahren. Gefahren bin ich in dem halben Jahr dort 100-200km. Es gab irgendwie spannenderes - interessante Menschen aus aller Welt, eine neue Freundin, super Kollegen, viele Partys... Ausreden finden sich so schnell.

Seit ich wieder in Deutschland bin, interessiere ich mich auch für alles - außer für meine Räder. Ich habe in den paar Wochen Ferien Freunde besucht, mit Freunden hier gefeiert, ein paar Projekte verfolgt, Sprachen gelernt, gelesen, meine Telefonrechnung in die Höhe getrieben (Fernbeziehungen unter 5.000km sind keine Fernbeziehungen)... es fehlt nichts.

Irgendwie ist es typisch für mich... immer, wenn ich etwas "gut" kann, suche ich mir was neues. Radfahren als "Hobbyleistungssport" hat sich erledigt. Meinen HF-Messer habe ich schon eingemottet, ob und wann ich "gerade so" wieder aufs Rad steige ist offen. 

Extrinsische Motivation? Meine Freundin bringt mich eher nicht zurück - das wurde von Hobbyevolutionisten ja schon hinreichend erörtert. Mein Trainingskollege findet mittlerweile auch, dass eine Tour pro Woche mehr als genug ist (sie ist blond). Die Profiszene, die mich mit den ganzen Klassikern und Rundfahrten früher so fasziniert hat, zieht mich noch an, wie die ernährungswissenschaftlich gleich gestellte Techno-Szene...

Irgendwie finde ich es ja auch schade... immerhin fahre ich seit '99 abseits und seit '00 auf der Straße. Ca. 10 Räder, 25.000 km, 15 Rennen, 5 Platzierungen, 5 IBC-Treffen, 4.000 Posts im IBC (!), viele interessante Leute, einen anderen Bezug zur Natur, 500 Bilder und -7kg... Statistik mochte ich noch nie (deswegen habe ich BWL studiert...) - es hat schlicht sehr lange sehr viel Spaß gemacht.

Es zieht mich einfach nicht mehr aufs Rad. Vielleicht kommt die Lust auf Rad zurück; vielleicht fahre ich nur noch an die Eisdiele - und störe mich daran, dass die Leute statt auf meine auf die Beine meiner Freundin schauen. Vielleicht überholen mich auf meinen 1.-Mai-Touren Jugendliche mit Elan, die mich als Eisdielenposer abstempeln. Vielleicht bin ich dann noch stark genug, diese wie früher einseitig ausgeklickt eines besseren zu belehren. Vielleicht mache ich mir auch einfach zu viele Gedanken über so ein Thema...

Bin mal gespannt, was als nächstes kommt. Man liest sich...


----------



## P.I.M.P. (10. April 2005)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Dahin ist sie nun, die einmalige Chance meine dritte MTB-Tour dieses Jahr unter die Stollen zu nehmen. Schade, dass ich nicht zum MTB-RR-Treffen-05 in NKWDs Wald kommen kann.
> 
> Langsam fühle ich mich als Fremder in diesem Forum - eine zweistündige Freeride-Tour in Queenstown im Februar sowie je 90 Minuten auf RR und MTB im Schwarzwald stehen für 2005 auf der Habenseite. Die Soll-Seite dagegen weist mit Demotivation und Interessensverschiebung schon zwei deutlich schwerwiegendere Positionen auf.
> 
> ...



Hmmm...
Mein Psychologe würde jetzt sagen blablabla Liebeskummer 10mg Fenobarbital+ 40mg Seroxat und dann geht es wieder 
Ne Spass beiseite ich bin neu hier und hab deine Beiträge verfolgt und erlichgesagt sieht mir das nicht so aus als würde dich dieser Sport kaltlassen
Mit dem Fahrradfahren ist das wie mit uns Zahnärzten, man "hasst" es (sie) aber ein leben ohne gibt es esrt ab 70-80 Jahren.  
Grüße aus Köln


----------



## Principia (18. April 2005)

zurück von mallorca: wetter war gut. essen leider auch 

am donnerstag hatten wir leider eine kleine odysee zu bestehen....
erst 3h auf der f*ck A5 im stau gestanden  - den flieger um 06:35 verpasst - anschlußflug nur ab muc, 19:50 abends! - mit dem_ ice_ runter nach muc - erstmal ein erdinger, oder 2 , oder 3  - auf standby auf den anschlußflug warten - bombenkofferschnüffelhundeinsatz mitgemacht - dann endlich um 20:00 ab nach malle ---- 23:30 einen an der bar gehoben und langsam eingeschlafen 


so...was war bei euch so los


----------



## Rune Roxx (18. April 2005)

P.I.M.P. schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Psychologe würde jetzt sagen blablabla Liebeskummer



long distance relationship mit forumsinternem km-Rekord?



			
				P.I.M.P. schrieb:
			
		

> sieht mir das nicht so aus als würde dich dieser Sport kaltlassen



gefrierpunktmäßig kalt... keine Lust mehr, die Luft ist raus, schön war's, nächstes Thema* 

*) suggestions welcome.

Und ich bin ja jetzt in der Fahrradstadt No 1 gelandet... und bin wahrscheinlich der einzige, der keins (hier) hat.





			
				Principia schrieb:
			
		

> so...was war bei euch so los



Ach, das übliche: erst hat Britney mein Zimmer aufgeräumt, dann hat mich Charlotte Roche gefragt, ob ich mit ihr ein paar neue Clubs auschecken will, dort hab ich Snoop und DMX vermöbelt, Eminem in Grund und Boden gebattelt und anschließend hab ich bunte Pillen an ein paar magersüchtige Jungs mit Riesenwaderln in Strampelanzügen verhökert. Mallorca stinkt nach Pubs.

Zwischendurch hab ich mir mal noch meine neue Stadt angeschaut, mich dabei elends verlaufen, ein paar Essentials für die Wohnung besorgt und Sonntag endlich mal wieder und stundenlang mit meiner Freundin telefoniert (und dann gleich noch vier Stunden gechattet...). Ach ja, nen Flug nach Taipei und Tokyo habe ich auch organisiert .


----------



## Principia (20. April 2005)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, das übliche: erst hat Britney mein Zimmer aufgeräumt, dann hat mich Charlotte Roche gefragt, ob ich mit ihr ein paar neue Clubs auschecken will, dort hab ich Snoop und DMX vermöbelt, Eminem in Grund und Boden gebattelt und anschließend hab ich bunte Pillen an ein paar magersüchtige Jungs mit Riesenwaderln in Strampelanzügen verhökert. Mallorca stinkt nach Pubs.
> 
> Zwischendurch hab ich mir mal noch meine neue Stadt angeschaut, mich dabei elends verlaufen, ein paar Essentials für die Wohnung besorgt und Sonntag endlich mal wieder und stundenlang mit meiner Freundin telefoniert (und dann gleich noch vier Stunden gechattet...). Ach ja, nen Flug nach Taipei und Tokyo habe ich auch organisiert .




also, der erste abschnitt war ja noch ansatzweise glaubwürdig, aber der zweite.....du stappelst etwas hoch min jung 


ps. es war das zweite mal für lau nach malle...wobei ich leider dieses mal holzklasse fliegen musste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (21. April 2005)

Um mal wieder zum Tagesgeschäft zurück zu kommen...

Das für neulich angesetzte Treffen musste ja leider kurzfristig abgesagt werden und die Gerüchte einer Zeitpunktneufestsetzung haben sich bis dato leider noch nicht bewahrheitet... 

Wie sieht das denn jetzt aus? NKWD, geht da bei dir noch irgendwas? Spätestens Mitte Juni steckst du ja sowieso wieder in den Prüfungsvorbereitungen... 

Ich hatte ja schon mal irgendwann angedacht, dass man das die-Tour-de-France-besucht-mein-Heimatnest-Wochenende ins Auge fassen könnte. Das ist noch ne ganze Weile hin, aber man muss den Herren Berufsfahrern ja alle Möglichkeiten offenlassen sich auf das Jahreshighlight vorzubereiten... und dann rechtzeitig abzusagen (war nicht so böse gemeint, wie's klingt).

Ich selbst bin den Sommer über allerdings höchstens alle 4 Wochen mal im Schwarzwald - da stehen dann natürlich auch andere Sachen außer Radfahren ins Haus, zumal das bei mir, wie weiter oben geschrieben, momentan sowieso keine... "Priorität genießt". Für eine IBC-Treffen-die-x-te würde ich dennoch ohne Umschweife den Ladyshaver schärfen! .

Der Samstag des Tourwochenendes wäre auf jeden Fall ein Tag, bei dem ich ziemlich sicher am Start wäre. Genau genommen ist es mir recht egal ob mit oder ohne großes Selberradeln... Hauptsache, die anschließende Nudelparty findet statt! Viel Zeit habe ich aber auch an dem Tag wahrscheinlich nicht, da es wohl das erste Mal sein wird, dass ich mit Freundin in den Schwarzwald komme...

Ein zweitägiges Radlerfest kann ich also leider nicht organisieren, aber ich würde mich gerne einer Gruppe anschließen oder sonst auch gerne eine kleinere Runde selbst organisieren. In Achern ist am gleichen Wochenende Stadtfest, so dass für den "gemütlichen Ausklang des Tages", wie man in Dorfzeitungen schreiben würde, sicherlich gesorgt wäre.

Nichts konkretes sagt der Rune nicht!? Nö, ich gehe aber auch davon aus, dass ihr das Tour-in-Deutschland-Wochenende sowieso im Kalender habt und wir sind ja an und für sich groß genug, dass wir eine Tour auch in zwei, drei Wochen auf die Beine gestellt bekommen. 

Wenn davor doch noch IRGENDJEMAND aus dem Absagen ein Verschieben macht, schaue ich, dass ich am Start sein kann. Bin sportlich gesehen schon in Lauerposition.

So, ich hoffe, ich stehe nicht bei allen schon längst auf der Liste.


----------



## Rune Roxx (22. April 2005)

Hey, hab eben ein Bild von mir im Internet entdeckt:


----------



## Rune Roxx (22. April 2005)

Ich habe eben noch ein paar Urlaubsbilder hoch geladen. Nur, falls jemand noch nicht weiß, wo er dieses Jahr hingehen soll...


----------



## nkwd (23. April 2005)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht das denn jetzt aus? NKWD, geht da bei dir noch irgendwas? Spätestens Mitte Juni steckst du ja sowieso wieder in den Prüfungsvorbereitungen...


ja, was soll ich sagen - ich steck eigentlich schon jetzt wieder in der Prüfungsvorbereitung , ABER ich find im Moment doch noch zeit zu trainieren. Nach Terminen hab ich mal geguckt und würde euch 14.-15., 21.-22. oder 28.-29. Mai anbieten. Diesmal aber leider nur ohne sonntägliches Essen bei mir, denn meine Family wird da grad im Urlaub in GB sein. Also, wenn ihr euch da zu nem Termin aufraffen könnt (und der Ben gefälligst auch kommt!), holen wir das geplante Treffen bei mir nach!



> Ich hatte ja schon mal irgendwann angedacht, dass man das die-Tour-de-France-besucht-mein-Heimatnest-Wochenende ins Auge fassen könnte. Das ist noch ne ganze Weile hin, aber man muss den Herren Berufsfahrern ja alle Möglichkeiten offenlassen sich auf das Jahreshighlight vorzubereiten... und dann rechtzeitig abzusagen (war nicht so böse gemeint, wie's klingt).


Dann sag ich jetzt gleich mal ab Anfang Bescheid, daß ich Fr mit 99%iger Sicherheit von 8:00-17:30 arbeiten muss und deshalb nicht kann  Aber Sa heb ich mir mit allen Mitteln frei und geh zur Tour. Das wär ja auch der Tag wo sie durch Loffenau, Gernsbach und Baden-Baden fahren (also wirklich direkt bei mir um die Ecke) und da geh ich sowas von sicher mitm Rad hin! 



> Für eine IBC-Treffen-die-x-te würde ich dennoch ohne Umschweife den Ladyshaver schärfen! .





> Wenn davor doch noch IRGENDJEMAND aus dem Absagen ein Verschieben macht, schaue ich, dass ich am Start sein kann. Bin sportlich gesehen schon in Lauerposition.


Ich sehe diese Aussagen als feste Zusage zum nachgeholten IBC Treffen bei mir an!


----------



## Rune Roxx (23. April 2005)

Am 14. oder 15. wäre ich dabei. Die anderen Termine gehen bei mir nicht. wäre dann allerdings wirklich meine erste über-anderthalb-Stunden-Tour nach 8 Monaten...


----------



## Principia (11. Mai 2005)

schon seit zweieinhalb wochen keinen beitrag mehr.                ...hmm


----------



## Manitou (11. Mai 2005)

Ist alles nichtmehr so wie es einmal war!

Manitou


----------



## Rune Roxx (12. Mai 2005)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> schon seit zweieinhalb wochen keinen beitrag mehr.                ...hmm



Es gibt da zwei grundlegend gegensätzliche Gerüchte:

1. Thomas und Rikman haben vergessen, mir mein Gehalt zu überweisen.
2. Ich habe vergessen, Thomas und Rikman das Schutzgeld zu überweisen.


----------



## Rune Roxx (16. Mai 2005)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> schon seit zweieinhalb wochen keinen beitrag mehr.                ...hmm



Na, zurzeit ist es doch wieder recht unterhaltsam hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (16. Mai 2005)

stimmt. du bist ja auch wieder in _höchstform_


----------



## Rune Roxx (24. Mai 2005)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt. du bist ja auch wieder in _höchstform_



definitely! 

(PS: Auf die Sterne des Threads bin ich übrigens heute noch stolz  )


----------



## Principia (24. Mai 2005)

kannst du auch sein!
also men jung. *machet jut!* 



ps. wir werden _(versuchen)_ diesen thread in deinem gedenken weiterführen.


----------



## Principia (27. Mai 2005)

sooooo. nachdem _ben_ weg ist, baue ich wieder mein rennrad auf.


----------



## Manitou (27. Mai 2005)

Wurde ja auch langsam Zeit!!!  

Manitou


----------



## Principia (27. Mai 2005)

da warst du ja auch maßgeblich dran beteiligt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (29. Mai 2005)

so mädels: hier geht es zum *aufbauthread*


----------



## Principia (29. Mai 2005)

btw...alles gute zum geburtstag BEN!


----------



## Manitou (30. Mai 2005)

Von mir alles Gute nachträglich!!!   

Manitou


----------

